# If you let them...



## Ame®icano

They will try to over run you first, and if you resist, you will become intolerant racist and bigot.

But the fact is that whites most tolerant people on the planet, which is easily seen by the amount of non-whites they allow to share the prosperity and order of the nations they created.


This is coming to America.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Wow!


----------



## Ame®icano

*Germany raises estimate on refugee arrivals to 800,000 this year
*
Let that sink in... 800,000. And what's interesting, most of them are muslims.

Poor Germans, because of their past, they're not allowed to say anything that will hurt feelings of those poor immigrants. Political correctness is killing them, just as it killing us in USA.

Greece was about to cause new world financial crisis and to prevent that, Germans just gave $86 billion to Greek socialists in bailout money. But according to Markel, immigrants are bigger challenge to EU then a Greek debt crisis. She's right.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Stupid Americans are allowing plane loads of radical Muslims waltz right into our country while  Soros has us busy with His latest concoction, "Black Lives Matter"


----------



## Ame®icano

Continued...


How many children are in this video, or in video from OP? Yes, I saw few.
But majority of those people are young adults. Are they all going to EU to look for work? How many of them can even find the job?
They will not learn the language. They will not assimilate. They would stick together, create own ghettos, live by their own laws and suck the rest of population dry.

How can you say no? You can't, because you're not racist. Right?


----------



## Ame®icano

No, you cant be against illegal immigration. 

Here, from yesterday. After opening refugee shelters in Berlin, Cologne, Munich, Hamburg, Bergisch Gladbach, Düsseldorf and Castrop-Brauxel, people are protesting against new refugee shelter in Heidenau, Germany.


Guess how those protesters are called today? Haters, racists, Nazis, you name it.


----------



## Ame®icano

It's happening...

Chimpout in Italy: Refugees and immigrants shut down the highway in protest...


----------



## Ame®icano

When they say "Libyan refugee" or "Syrian refugee" you would expect defenseless women and children. One would think that women from these areas are in much greater need of refugee status. I find it odd that almost all the refugees are healthy fighting age males.


----------



## LilOlLady

Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.
WHITE INVASION OF AFRICA STARTED IN 1450 BCE

*Christopher Columbus
1451 - 1506
Opens the Door to European Invasion of the Americas*
Christopher Columbus - American Indian Genocide

Civil war not about freeing the slaves.
.5 Things You May Not Know About Lincoln, Slavery and Emancipation - History in the Headlines


----------



## LilOlLady

*White people destroyed & enslaved most of the world but Spread Christianity to save souls,Should we thank them?
Home | Yahoo Answers qid=20110418134835AA79IBp

(Where the fuck do you get your superiority and self righteousness?)

*


----------



## rhodescholar

LilOlLady said:


> Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.



What an absolute load of shit of the first order.  "Invasion of the mideast caused terrorism"?  Where do these morons come from, and why are they even allowed to breathe?


----------



## DGS49

If "white people" hadn't "invaded" Africa, most of the continent would still be living in the stone age. When the white people left, it devolved into kleptocracy, anarchy, and chaos.  And it's the white people's fault?

Liberals/Progressives believe that all cultures and philosophies are "equal" - none is superior - but how do they explain the hordes of people from Muslim countries, Africa, Central America, and Asia who are now risking their lives to get to England, the Eurozone, and North America? And nobody is going the other way?  It is indeed a puzzlement.


----------



## The Irish Ram

LilOlLady said:


> Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.
> WHITE INVASION OF AFRICA STARTED IN 1450 BCE
> 
> *Christopher Columbus
> 1451 - 1506
> Opens the Door to European Invasion of the Americas*
> Christopher Columbus - American Indian Genocide
> 
> Civil war not about freeing the slaves.
> .5 Things You May Not Know About Lincoln, Slavery and Emancipation - History in the Headlines



Let me welcome you to the 21 Century, where a black man, Obama is by-passing our laws once again and flooding this country with illegal foreigners, who want to kill Americans regardless of color.  Get over your, "whitey did it" mentality, and try to focus what is coming to a neighborhood near you.


----------



## rhodescholar

DGS49 said:


> If "white people" hadn't "invaded" Africa, most of the continent would still be living in the stone age. When the white people left, it devolved into kleptocracy, anarchy, and chaos.  And it's the white people's fault?
> 
> Liberals/Progressives believe that all cultures and philosophies are "equal" - none is superior - but how do they explain the hordes of people from Muslim countries, Africa, Central America, and Asia who are now risking their lives to get to England, the Eurozone, and North America? And nobody is going the other way?  It is indeed a puzzlement.



Your statement, while quite true, is politically incorrect according to the liberal/leftist media and its allies, so it never gets mentioned or discussed.

As you pointed out, the proof is in the pudding - we see lots of arab muslims, hispanics and blacks heading TO white, christian countries - but we do not see much immigration the other way.  

Africa's population will grow from 1 to 4 billion people in 50 years, and so birth and population control is desperately needed or the mass of blacks streaming into europe and elsewhere from there will become a tsunami, threatening the viability of the planet.  The mideast, china and central/latin/south america are not far behind in vastly overpopulating their regions beyond their ability to provide food, fresh water and jobs.

Anyone who thinks that massive wars are not coming in the next 20-30 years over food and water resources is a fool.  The best thing the first world can do is deport all illegals, all arab muslims - and not allow any further immigration for the next 30-50 years, until the rest of the planet rights itself.


----------



## LilOlLady

rhodescholar said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolute load of shit of the first order.  "Invasion of the mideast caused terrorism"?  Where do these morons come from, and why are they even allowed to breathe?
Click to expand...


The Koran teaches Islam to kill those who desecrate Islamic land. Before 911 we had never heard of radical Islam, Al-Qaeda and Isis. Ben Laden told us he fight was because of Americas presence on Muslin land. *Get you head out of that dark hole and face reality*. 
================================================================
*Terrorism: Why They Want to Kill Us*
The horrid attacks of 9/11 led to the cry: _Why do they hate us_? Most Americans seemed to believe that it was because we are *such nice people. *But the Times Square bomber reminds us that terrorism is mostly a *response to U.S. government policies*.

After 9/11 President George W. Bush reassured Americans: we were attacked because *we are beautiful people*, *(LMAO)* *spreading freedom *around the world. But often the actions of our government are seen by others as less than beautiful. To seek an explanation for terrorism is not to excuse monstrous attacks on civilians. But understanding what motivates people to kill could help reduce terrorism in the future.

Terrorism:  Why They Want to Kill Us


----------



## LilOlLady

DGS49 said:


> If "white people" hadn't "invaded" Africa, most of the continent would still be living in the stone age. When the white people left, it devolved into kleptocracy, anarchy, and chaos.  And it's the white people's fault?
> 
> Liberals/Progressives believe that all cultures and philosophies are "equal" - none is superior - but how do they explain the hordes of people from Muslim countries, Africa, Central America, and Asia who are now risking their lives to get to England, the Eurozone, and North America? And nobody is going the other way?  It is indeed a puzzlement.


Africans would not be the poorest people in the world with the world riches in diamonds, oil and gold if the whit man had keep his hand off of African.

*Ancient African Civilization!! - Get Ready to be Enlightened by the Storm*
*It is time to spread the truth through man-made technology, the Internet. Luckily, you can read my article about the real deal on the contributions of ancient Africans to civilization. Yes, it may be hard to believe that Africans played an important role to human and science civilization but almost everything you see, touch, hear and feel can be traced to the motherland. Besides the fact that everyone’s DNA can be traced to an ancient black woman in the motherland, the earliest inventions have been created there too. Thus, human origins point to Africa as the birthplace of humanity!*

*The Africans created pre-heated forced-draft furnaces, a method that was more sophisticated than any developed in Europe until the mid-19th century. It has been discovered that near Lake Victoria were 13 Iron Age furnaces that proved a technologically superior culture developed in Africa more than 1, 500 years ago overturns popular and scholarly ideas that technological sophistication developed in Europe but not in Africa*

Ancient African Civilization!! - Get Ready to be Enlightened by the Storm - Panorama - TakingITGlobal


_"Nothing in all the world is more dangerous than 
sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity"_
Martin Luther King, Jr.

Read more at Ignorance Quotes at BrainyQuote


----------



## rhodescholar

LilOlLady said:


> The Koran teaches Islam to kill those who desecrate Islamic land. Before 911 we had never heard of radical Islam,



Who the fuck is "we"?  Clueless dimwits like you who live and die by MSM "news" sources like the horrific NY Times?  The adults amongst us knew of the muslim brotherhood and other radical islamists going back to the 1920s...

Wake the fuck up, dimwit.



> Al-Qaeda and Isis.



You idiot, al qaeda was attacked by president clinton YEARS before 9/11, or I guess you were likely born AFTER his presidency.  It would appear I am dealing with a 3rd grader here.



> Ben Laden told us he fight was because of Americas presence on Muslin land. *Get you head out of that dark hole and face reality*.



Idiot, bin laden would have used the fact that most americans use toilet paper if he felt that excuse would bring low IQ arab muslims, most of whom can't even read, to his BS "cause."

When al qaeda attacked spain in 2004, was that because there were spanish troops in saudi arabia too, dimwit?  If you had even half a brain and a fragment of knowledge I'd try and educate you, but you're so clueless that the effort would clearly be a waste of time.

For the slightly more intelligent:

History of the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sayyid Qutb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you think al qaeda was the first arab muslim terrorist group, you're even dumber than I thought.


----------



## rhodescholar

LilOlLady said:


> Africans would not be the poorest people in the world with the world riches in diamonds, oil and gold if the whit man had keep his hand off of African.



So now its the "white man's fault" that africa is a shithole, got it....

Het idiot, africa has been free of colonialism for 70 years now, remind us again why they fucking cannot get their shit together?  Let us know why many south africans are pressing for the afrikaaners to take over again because the country was far safer and better run under white rule...

Or why places like Zimbabwe are starving because they threw all the white farmers off their lands, and now the africans there can't feed themselves.

And you'll also need to explain how it was white people who caused the hutus and the tutsis to massacre each other.

Yeah, want to make up some more bullshit to shovel here?


----------



## Ame®icano

DGS49 said:


> If "white people" hadn't "invaded" Africa, most of the continent would still be living in the stone age. When the white people left, it devolved into kleptocracy, anarchy, and chaos.  And it's the white people's fault?
> 
> Liberals/Progressives believe that all cultures and philosophies are "equal" - none is superior - but how do they explain the hordes of people from Muslim countries, Africa, Central America, and Asia who are now risking their lives to get to England, the Eurozone, and North America? And nobody is going the other way?  It is indeed a puzzlement.



Isn't it funny, they throw whites out, then beg whites to return, because they can't handle shit on their own. Take Mugabe in Zimbabwe, whose first reforms reassigned agricultural land from white farmers to the country’s black population and in 2000 he pushed for second reform that forced white farmers to hand over their land and they were asked to leave the country completely. Take Haiti that was returned to black rule, country made for them, twice and both times they fuck it completely. You can add to it South Africa, as a bonus, where blacks are praising what Mugabe did in Zimbabwe and calling for the same changes in RSA.

The West should just stop sending financial aid to all those countries and just wait that natural selection takes its place.


----------



## Ame®icano

Coming to America...

US to welcome 5000 to 8000 Syrian refugees next year.

Like we don't have our own immigration problems. What about housing for them, what about jobs? It's not like they;re planning to work right away and make it on their own.

Take for instance refugees in Italy. They are unhappy in refugee camps. They want to be placed in big cities, and have fun there. Look at this video: Refugees in Italy

They escape their home countries where they lived in mud huts and here, they're complaining about being placed in tents. They claim "they're dying here".

Its even worse in Sweden, where leftard government faced with housing shortages for refugees is confiscating houses from citizens, for the "greater good". Link here.


----------



## Ame®icano

They wont march like this and demand their rights in the countries they came from.


----------



## Ame®icano

Diversity in Paris


----------



## Ame®icano

Germany is considering giving hookers to refugees, so they don't rape.

*Pfarrer will Prostituierte für Asylbewerber*


----------



## Ame®icano

*Islamic State reveals it has smuggled THOUSANDS of extremists into Europe
*





*
*


----------



## RodISHI

The Irish Ram said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.
> WHITE INVASION OF AFRICA STARTED IN 1450 BCE
> 
> *Christopher Columbus
> 1451 - 1506
> Opens the Door to European Invasion of the Americas*
> Christopher Columbus - American Indian Genocide
> 
> Civil war not about freeing the slaves.
> .5 Things You May Not Know About Lincoln, Slavery and Emancipation - History in the Headlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me welcome you to the 21 Century, where a black man, Obama is by-passing our laws once again and flooding this country with illegal foreigners, who want to kill Americans regardless of color.  Get over your, "whitey did it" mentality, and try to focus what is coming to a neighborhood near you.
Click to expand...

That is what is being welcomed by LILOllady.


----------



## RodISHI

Ame®icano said:


> *Islamic State reveals it has smuggled THOUSANDS of extremists into Europe
> *


Yes they have had this planned for awhile. Europe better get off of its ass soon.


----------



## Ame®icano

What regular Greeks are saying...


----------



## Ame®icano

Meanwhile in France, they're throwing away food given to them by people who wants to help them...


----------



## Ame®icano

And in Hungary...


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Most of you seen this picture...






However, it seems that photo was staged. The body was moved from another location for better media effect. Leaked photo below.


----------



## Ame®icano

7 year old girl raped in Germany


----------



## RodISHI

Ame®icano said:


> 7 year old girl raped in Germany


----------



## Ame®icano

Germany has immigration problems, and not just Germany, pretty much whole EU is in trouble.

How Germany and Markel can go from saying that multiculturalism has failed five years ago, to importing nearly a million immigrants a year today?


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## skye

Ame®icano said:


> Germany has immigration problems, and not just Germany, pretty much whole EU is in trouble.
> .............................................




To say that Germany and the EU is in trouble would be  the understatement of the 21st century.

They are in deep shit more likely!

And getting deeper by the hour

We are being witnesses the the end  of Europe as we knew it, make no mistake about it.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## skye

Yes Americano...all  Europe is gone.


----------



## RodISHI

Ame®icano said:


>


Looks like the black KKK


----------



## RodISHI

Ame®icano said:


>


Anyone who thinks Jews and Christians are radical has not looked at the truth. But hey if that is what these guys vote in as leaders not much you can do about except for protect your own.


----------



## Ame®icano

Wondering would they refuse money?


----------



## Ame®icano

They're there to stay...

Saudi Arabia to Build 200 Mosques in Germany


----------



## Ame®icano

From around Europe. 

Watch African migrants destroy southern Italy
African Immigrants rampage holiday city in Spain
metanastes simplokes 298


----------



## Ame®icano

Aid container arrives in Greece filled with weapons and ammunition

Container with aid for "refugees" was full of weapons and ammunition


----------



## Ame®icano

Refugees are in desperate need of an iPhone 6. For just $1 a day, you can help them...


----------



## RodISHI

Ame®icano said:


> What regular Greeks are saying...


Is this something like extortion? We'll flood you with these immigrants if you will not go along with the banksters like they want?


----------



## RodISHI

Ame®icano said:


> Aid container arrives in Greece filled with weapons and ammunition
> 
> Container with aid for "refugees" was full of weapons and ammunition


Everyone should be watching this. You know they can track those right back to where and who sent them.


----------



## RodISHI

Ame®icano said:


> Aid container arrives in Greece filled with weapons and ammunition
> 
> Container with aid for "refugees" was full of weapons and ammunition


Can anyone recognize the company logos there on the boxes?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

The Irish Ram said:


> Stupid Americans are allowing plane loads of radical Muslims waltz right into our country while  Soros has us busy with His latest concoction, "Black Lives Matter"



Plane loads?  Where is your evidence that plane loads of radical Muslims are waltzing into our country?


----------



## Rotagilla

Oh..word games again..ok...if you can't prove NONE of them are terrorists then ALL of them are..LMAO..you like to play word games...how's that?

ask the fbi how many and where....they say they're in all 50 states now.
How many have crossed illegally through mexico?

You don't know, do you?..I guess that must mean none have, right..comical...


----------



## David_42

Ame®icano said:


> 7 year old girl raped in Germany


Yes, because white people/Hispanic people/Asian people never rape anyone..


----------



## Rotagilla

David_42 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 year old girl raped in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because white people/Hispanic people/Asian people never rape anyone..
Click to expand...

What?  is that what you believe? ...everyone knows better than that. You should too..Didn't you say you were in "college"?


----------



## David_42

Rotagilla said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 year old girl raped in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because white people/Hispanic people/Asian people never rape anyone..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?  is that what you believe? ...everyone knows better than that. You should too..Didn't you say you were in "college"?
Click to expand...

Wow, you can't recognize sarcasm?


----------



## Rotagilla

"wow"

no one is in this thread to admire your semantic distortions and probably not many are amused, scooter.


----------



## RodISHI

Makes 


Ame®icano said:


> Aid container arrives in Greece filled with weapons and ammunition
> 
> Container with aid for "refugees" was full of weapons and ammunition


Curious I looked up the primaries for Rubbermaid and I came up with this company as one of the subsidiaries which in turn brought up this which I did a screenshot of;



 

I thought the Twitter thing was interesting.


----------



## The Irish Ram

LilOlLady said:


> Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.
> WHITE INVASION OF AFRICA STARTED IN 1450 BCE
> 
> *Christopher Columbus
> 1451 - 1506
> Opens the Door to European Invasion of the Americas*
> Christopher Columbus - American Indian Genocide
> 
> Civil war not about freeing the slaves.
> .5 Things You May Not Know About Lincoln, Slavery and Emancipation - History in the Headlines



Christopher Columbus is not flying Muslims into this country to further their jihad.  That would be our BLACK Muslim president.
It is *ISIS* that is raping, invading and occupying.  Fast forward to the present  old woman,  and let's deal with what is destroying this country in real time.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Americans are allowing plane loads of radical Muslims waltz right into our country while  Soros has us busy with His latest concoction, "Black Lives Matter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane loads?  Where is your evidence that plane loads of radical Muslims are waltzing into our country?
Click to expand...


Plane loads.  Want proof?  If Houston was a country it would rank 4th in the world for the amount of refugees that the Obomb is bringing in.  Here is your proof.  Wake the hell up:



> If you were worried about Muslims coming into the United States via the US/Mexico border then you have an all new reason to worry about how they’ll be arriving on US shores.
> 
> The U.S. State Department is prepared to spend as much as $10 billion dollars a year to relocate as many as 75,000 Muslims from Syria to America as part of a new Program designed by the United Nations for refugee relief.
> 
> World Net Daily is reporting on the new developments.
> 
> The U.S. State Department announced this week that the first major contingent of Syrian refugees, 9,000 of them, have been hand-selected by the United Nations for resettlement into communities across the United States.
> 
> The announcement came Tuesday on the State Department’s website.
> 
> WND reported in September that Syrians would make up the next big wave of Muslim refugees coming to the U.S., as resettlement agencies were lobbying for the U.S. to accept at least 75,000 Syrian refugees over the next five years.
> 
> Until now, the U.S. had accepted only 300 of the more than 3.2 million refugees created by the Syrian civil war in which ISIS, El Nusra and other Sunni Muslim jihadist rebels are locked in a protracted battle with the Shiite regime of Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> But the U.S. government has been the most active of all nations in accepting Islamic refugees from other war-torn countries, such as Iraq, Somalia and the Democratic Republic of Congo.
> 
> Now, the Syrians will be added to the mix. They are cleared for refugee status by the U.N. high commissioner on refugees (UNHCR), who assigns them to various countries. Once granted refugee status by the U.N. they are screened by the U.S. Department of Homeland Security for any ties to terrorist organizations.
> 
> The State Department announcement makes it clear that the 9,000 refugees represent just the beginning of an extended program to accept more Syrians.
> 
> ‘The United States accepts the majority of all UNHCR referrals from around the world. Last year, we reached our goal of resettling nearly 70,000 refugees from nearly 70 countries. And we plan to lead in resettling Syrians as well,’ the statement reads. ‘We are reviewing some 9,000 recent UNHCR referrals from Syria. We are receiving roughly a thousand new ones each month, and we expect admissions from Syria to surge in 2015 and beyond


----------



## Ame®icano

Meanwhile in Germany

Turks vs Kurds in brutal Frankfurt street-fight: Knives & bottles brandished

While Poles march in Poland to make sure that neither Turks nor Kurds are going to.


----------



## Ame®icano

Sicily: Elderly retired man's throat slashed and wife pushed over balcony by Ivory Coast immigrant.

*Murder of elderly couple in Sicily fuels Italy's growing anti-immigrant sentiment

*


----------



## Ame®icano

New record, 13000 refugees in one day. No place in Munich for 5000 people. They're building a tent city.

"Germoney strong! Germoney so good! Germoney help poor people!"

"Thanks mommy Merkel!"

Link* Neuer Rekord! München am Limit*

Edit: Added English version


----------



## LilOlLady

*HOW THE WEST IS RESPONSIBLE FOR *
*ALL THE PROBLEMS IN THE MIDDLE EAST*

*Creating dictatorship, Israel and Bin Laden*
*Hidden hand behind ISIS?*
*Return to Anfal*

There is widespread recognition that the *rise of ISIS is due to a failure of US policy in Iraq*. Rami Khouri, an professor at the American University of Beirut, notes on the BBC “the US gave rise to *al-Qaeda and ISIS* started with Americans in Iraq, and *support for non-democratic brutal Arab governments,* those things gave rise to Al-Qaeda.”...

*Every regime in the Middle East i*s a creature of the West, in this analysis.  *Saudi was supported by the British* and then propped up by the US. *Wahhabism is therefore also made in the USA* and *Al-Qaeda which was supported by the US in Afghanistan* and after the 1991 war the reason for Bin Laden’s anger was the Western military bases in the holy kingdom, which were themselves there to prop up Western interests against the Western ally Saddam, who was fighting the Western-backed Kuwaitis and also the* Iranian Ayatollahs who only came to power because of the Western-supported coup in the 1950s.*
*How the West is responsible for all the problems in the Middle East

All of you in denial. Get your heads of of those dark holes and you can see the light. *


----------



## ninja007

if all these illegals were voting conservative you bet the libs would want a wall.


----------



## Ame®icano

Welcome to Croatia... not.


----------



## Ame®icano

Merkel: "Islam belongs to Germany."


----------



## Ame®icano

Welcome to Hungary... not.


----------



## Ame®icano

> When we arrived here, we realized that it is far from civilization, shops, hospitals and schools. We need somewhere to study and have a good life. We came to Sweden because it would be "Freedom Land". We believe they have lied to us.



*Vi trodde vi skulle komma till frihetslandet*


----------



## Ame®icano

Welcome to Finland... not.

*More migrants on Friday than in nearly a century
*
Most entered Finland by walking over border from Sweden. 
Swedes are trying to push their cuck fetish onto their neighbors now.


----------



## Ame®icano

Meanwhile in Germany...


----------



## Ame®icano

Martial law in southern Germany.


It's expected to see declaration of state of emergency within days and subsequent deployment of Bundeswehr troops is likely as the number of refugees increases


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Rape culture arrive to Germany.

*German women being told to cover up*



> The letter to parents said the migrants were ‘mainly Muslim, and speak Arabic. They have their own culture. Because our school is directly next to where they are staying, modest clothing should be warn... *revealing tops or blouses, short skirts or miniskirts could lead to misunderstandings*.’





> They will follow girls and bother them without realising it is not acceptable. Naturally, their behaviour generates fear.



INO, if you wear what you usually wear, you might end up being raped.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Welcome to Sweden...


----------



## Ame®icano

Welcome to Slovenia...


Immigrants burn their tents in protest of 24-hour waiting period needed to process them.

This is just a prelude to what will happen to rest of Europe when they don't meet their demands.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Orphaned children and women...


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Three 14 years old girls have been raped this week in separate cities around Finland by refugees.

*Pääministeri Sipilä järjesti kriisikokouksen Kempeleen raiskauksesta*

Enrichment at its finest. I guess Finland has really let them down with such small free money and housing and they have nothing else to do in that frozen wasteland but rape and steal.


----------



## Ame®icano

Sweden YES
*
A terrible incident in Sweden: the woman had been raped after escaping the victim of a rapist

*


----------



## RodISHI

Ame®icano said:


> Sweden YES
> *
> A terrible incident in Sweden: the woman had been raped after escaping the victim of a rapist
> *


More American news on that site than many American news papers put out.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

People in Sweden are getting letters from ISIS saying that they have to pay taxes and convert to Islam or else they will be beheaded.

*Several residents of the municipality of Sigtuna has received threatening letters in their mailboxes.*


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> They will try to over run you first, and if you resist, you will become intolerant racist and bigot.
> 
> But the fact is that whites most tolerant people on the planet, which is easily seen by the amount of non-whites they allow to share the prosperity and order of the nations they created.
> 
> 
> This is coming to America.




(X)Indeed. If white people are suppose to be so racist, why do they allow more non-white immigrants into their countries than white people?  Personally, I think that the white people have lost their freakin' minds. They are out to commit racial suicide, and it is working for them who are pushing it. Will they ever wake up before it is too late?  Sigh.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Ame®icano said:


> They will try to over run you first, and if you resist, you will become intolerant racist and bigot.
> 
> But the fact is that whites most tolerant people on the planet, which is easily seen by the amount of non-whites they allow to share the prosperity and order of the nations they created.
> 
> 
> This is coming to America.


This is as moronic and as wrong today as it was last August.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


>





(X)And the whites surrender to these muslim thugs instead of standing up to them. Whites have been taught by zionist multiculturalists that they must accept multicultural Islam and not fight back. How can these muzzy thugs get away with this in Britain, and not one politician will say or do anything about it? Let some white Britain deny a muslim to be in their neighbourhood and they will be warned by the police to stop. Whites have become a bunch of wimps and cowards, and they will pay for it one day.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> When they say "Libyan refugee" or "Syrian refugee" you would expect defenseless women and children. One would think that women from these areas are in much greater need of refugee status. I find it odd that almost all the refugees are healthy fighting age males.




(X)It is interesting as to how many of these so-called immigrants have cellphones? How are they paying for these phones? White people wake the hell up will you.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> People in Sweden are getting letters from ISIS saying that they have to pay taxes and convert to Islam or else they will be beheaded.
> 
> *Several residents of the municipality of Sigtuna has received threatening letters in their mailboxes.*




(X)And I am dam well sure that the cowardly politicians will do nothing about it. Politicians create the bloody problems that the sheeple than have to try and fix.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> No, you cant be against illegal immigration.
> 
> Here, from yesterday. After opening refugee shelters in Berlin, Cologne, Munich, Hamburg, Bergisch Gladbach, Düsseldorf and Castrop-Brauxel, people are protesting against new refugee shelter in Heidenau, Germany.
> 
> 
> Guess how those protesters are called today? Haters, racists, Nazis, you name it.




(X)The German people can thank that biotch Merkel for the problems that she has now created for the people of Germany. She should be booted out of office for her crimes against the German taxpayer's.


----------



## Ame®icano

Even liberal Sweden came to senses...

*Sweden to expel up to 80,000 failed asylum-seekers*


----------



## JakeStarkey

According to the link, the % of approval and rejections will remain virtually the same.

IOW, there is no change in policy, so there is no story.


----------



## Ame®icano

Germany/Austria immigrant crime map in last 6 months.

*MAP
*


----------



## Ame®icano

*Warning Of 'Up To 5,000 Jihadists In Europe'

‘Countdown to zero hour:’ ISIS supporters on Twitter post Italy threats

Returnee Says IS Recruiting for Terror Attacks in Germany

*


----------



## Ame®icano

*Elderly priest 'beheaded' by two ISIS knifemen

Prior to Pope’s Trip to Poland, Iraqi Immigrant Arrested with Explosives

‘ISIS Supporters’ - ‘Allahu Akbar’ at Memorial To Munich Shooting Victims
*


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> Even liberal Sweden came to senses...
> 
> *Sweden to expel up to 80,000 failed asylum-seekers*




How long will that take before the politicians get around to doing that? Another 5 years? It must hurt some of those politicians to have to do that who love the third world so much. After all, isn't Sweden the multicultural capital of the world? But besides that I hope they do if they want to survive as a people and save their culture.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> Germany/Austria immigrant crime map in last 6 months.
> 
> *MAP
> *




And no doubt more to come.


----------



## Ame®icano

*Refugee rapes 79yo woman at German cemetery
*
And there is this...

Rejected asylum seeker attacks police at the airport.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> *Refugee rapes 79yo woman at German cemetery
> *
> And there is this...
> 
> Rejected asylum seeker attacks police at the airport.




Unketar was probably peeing his pants and feeling sorry for the poor illegal asylum seeker. If this illegal attacks police than he should be expelled from the country.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


>




Yes, that is what white cowards do when they see a white woman being beaten or raped by a an illegal immigrant. They run and hide.


----------



## JakeStarkey

So true, feduptaxpayer and Americano, but you are white cowards so you need to change and get out there and save the world.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Unketar was probably peeing his pants and feeling sorry for the poor illegal asylum seeker. ...


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what white cowards do when they see a white woman being beaten or raped by a an illegal immigrant. They run and hide.
Click to expand...




Is that what_ you_ do? Figures.


----------



## Ame®icano

feduptaxpayer said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what white cowards do when they see a white woman being beaten or raped by a an illegal immigrant. They run and hide.
Click to expand...


Read again, pay attention to part after the word "but".

Second, you assumed that woman is white.

And third, who is talking about illegal immigrants?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what white cowards do when they see a white woman being beaten or raped by a an illegal immigrant. They run and hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read again, pay attention to part after the word "but".
> 
> Second, you assumed that woman is white.
> 
> And third, who is talking about illegal immigrants?
Click to expand...




Most women being raped in many European countries are white, and they are being raped by so-called migrants who are really illegal criminals. And it would stop if white men did something about it rather then just stand around with their fingers up their butts. Maybe that's because many white men are now becoming a bunch of girliemen. 

Right unkedory?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what white cowards do when they see a white woman being beaten or raped by a an illegal immigrant. They run and hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what_ you_ do? Figures.
Click to expand...



Go stick a finger in your ear and go bowling. Bet you can't get a strike.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Ame®icano

feduptaxpayer said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what white cowards do when they see a white woman being beaten or raped by a an illegal immigrant. They run and hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read again, pay attention to part after the word "but".
> 
> Second, you assumed that woman is white.
> 
> And third, who is talking about illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most women being raped in many European countries are white, and they are being raped by so-called migrants who are really illegal criminals. And it would stop if white men did something about it rather then just stand around with their fingers up their butts. Maybe that's because many white men are now becoming a bunch of girliemen.
> 
> Right unkedory?
Click to expand...


And what that has to do with a image I posted?


----------



## Ame®icano

Nothing to see here, just people walking on streets...


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


>




Why do you always appear to be two sandwiches shy a picnic?     The white dude looks cool, man.  White people rule.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what white cowards do when they see a white woman being beaten or raped by a an illegal immigrant. They run and hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read again, pay attention to part after the word "but".
> 
> Second, you assumed that woman is white.
> 
> And third, who is talking about illegal immigrants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most women being raped in many European countries are white, and they are being raped by so-called migrants who are really illegal criminals. And it would stop if white men did something about it rather then just stand around with their fingers up their butts. Maybe that's because many white men are now becoming a bunch of girliemen.
> 
> Right unkedory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what that has to do with a image I posted?
Click to expand...


Just saying. But if you didn't like it, well too bloody bad for you. It's the bloody truth so live with it. All white people are being forced to live with it these days. White on, man, and all white lives matter too.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> Nothing to see here, just people walking on streets...




I can see what is wrong with the picture. Where the hell have all the white people gone? By the looks of it, they are all just sitting around in the background feeding their faces while their white country burns and disappears.  Typical of most white people. They are asleep as usual from their impending doom. Some white people are just plain


----------



## Unkotare

No shortage of racist fucking idiots around here. ^^^^^^


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> No shortage of racist fucking idiots around here. ^^^^^^


----------



## Windship

The governments are doing exactly to the plan...and as soon as there is enough chaos?...world wide martial law. The new world order.


----------



## Unkotare

Windship said:


> The governments are doing exactly to the plan...and as soon as there is enough chaos?...world wide martial law. The new world order.



You're looking for the Conspiracy Forum. Bye.


----------



## Windship

lol...everyone sits around saying "whats going on?" Well, wtf do ya think?! Dont ya think this all has a kinda destabilizing effect?


----------



## Windship

uncle terrie...if I was wrong all the time...ya wouldnt troll me and follow me around, would you?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Windship said:


> uncle terrie...if I was wrong all the time...ya wouldnt troll me and follow me around, would you?




Unkedory is a troll.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Gang of Muslims firebombed bus in Paris.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> Gang of Muslims firebombed bus in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available




I wonder how many white people did they murder on that bus?  When will whitey ever wake the phuck up?  Multiculturalism? Isn't it just grand.  It's called


----------



## Yarddog

LilOlLady said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If "white people" hadn't "invaded" Africa, most of the continent would still be living in the stone age. When the white people left, it devolved into kleptocracy, anarchy, and chaos.  And it's the white people's fault?
> 
> Liberals/Progressives believe that all cultures and philosophies are "equal" - none is superior - but how do they explain the hordes of people from Muslim countries, Africa, Central America, and Asia who are now risking their lives to get to England, the Eurozone, and North America? And nobody is going the other way?  It is indeed a puzzlement.
> 
> 
> 
> Africans would not be the poorest people in the world with the world riches in diamonds, oil and gold if the whit man had keep his hand off of African.
> 
> *Ancient African Civilization!! - Get Ready to be Enlightened by the Storm*
> *It is time to spread the truth through man-made technology, the Internet. Luckily, you can read my article about the real deal on the contributions of ancient Africans to civilization. Yes, it may be hard to believe that Africans played an important role to human and science civilization but almost everything you see, touch, hear and feel can be traced to the motherland. Besides the fact that everyone’s DNA can be traced to an ancient black woman in the motherland, the earliest inventions have been created there too. Thus, human origins point to Africa as the birthplace of humanity!*
> 
> *The Africans created pre-heated forced-draft furnaces, a method that was more sophisticated than any developed in Europe until the mid-19th century. It has been discovered that near Lake Victoria were 13 Iron Age furnaces that proved a technologically superior culture developed in Africa more than 1, 500 years ago overturns popular and scholarly ideas that technological sophistication developed in Europe but not in Africa*
> 
> Ancient African Civilization!! - Get Ready to be Enlightened by the Storm - Panorama - TakingITGlobal
> 
> 
> _"Nothing in all the world is more dangerous than
> sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity"_
> Martin Luther King, Jr.
> 
> Read more at Ignorance Quotes at BrainyQuote
Click to expand...



Never heard of the Christian Armenian genocide by muslims?  or the muslim alliance with Hitler?  Islam spread across Africa through terrorism.


----------



## Ame®icano

*Two cops in Belgium wounded by machete attacker screaming "allahu akbar"*


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> *Two cops in Belgium wounded by machete attacker screaming "allahu akbar"*




And they just keep on bringing them in. Politicians are the problem, not the solution. Bloody liberal stunned in the head politically correct political fools. They are destroying Europe and are encouraging it to happen. Calling them traitors to their people is putting it mildly.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


>



The Swedish people are dumb and they deserve what they get. They obviously don't care so let us hope more attacks and rapes will happen to them.  maybe then the fools could possibly wake up if that will be possible. You know liberals, they truly do lack in intelligence, common sense and logic. That may just be their downfall.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....let us hope more attacks and rapes will happen to them.  .....
Click to expand...




Only a real low-life piece of shit would say something like that, and only online.


----------



## Ame®icano

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....let us hope more attacks and rapes will happen to them.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a real low-life piece of shit would say something like that, and only online.
Click to expand...


I think he's saying "you reap what you sow".


----------



## Unkotare

Ame®icano said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....let us hope more attacks and rapes will happen to them.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a real low-life piece of shit would say something like that, and only online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's saying "you reap what you sow".
Click to expand...



His words were clear and what they reveal is equally clear.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....let us hope more attacks and rapes will happen to them.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a real low-life piece of shit would say something like that, and only online.
Click to expand...



Truth hurts, doesn't it. This just shows just how stupid white people have become. They keep bringing in non-white retards who want to kill them.   Btw, have you tried gargling your throat with razor blades yet?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....let us hope more attacks and rapes will happen to them.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a real low-life piece of shit would say something like that, and only online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's saying "you reap what you sow".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His words were clear and what they reveal is equally clear.
Click to expand...



Ya stunned my words were quite clear. The Swedes are reaping what they have sown. Only stunned morons like you never get it.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....let us hope more attacks and rapes will happen to them.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a real low-life piece of shit would say something like that, and only online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's saying "you reap what you sow".
Click to expand...



Exactly. The Swedes are reaping what they have sown. It is just that fools like hunkydory just never gets it right.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....let us hope more attacks and rapes will happen to them.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a real low-life piece of shit would say something like that, and only online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Truth hurts, doesn't it....
Click to expand...



How the hell would YOU know?


----------



## Ame®icano

Panic in Vienna as shitskins scream "Allahu Akbar" people think it's a terror attack and flee in panic.

Kurds stormed TV station with demand that their message should be read on live television.

Video within the link.

*Massenpanik in Wien*


----------



## the_human_being

House passed the Donald Trump Act:

The House Just Passed "Donald Trump Act" and Sent A 'YUGE' Message To Obama


----------



## feduptaxpayer

the_human_being said:


> House passed the Donald Trump Act:
> 
> The House Just Passed "Donald Trump Act" and Sent A 'YUGE' Message To Obama



I don't believe that California has the death penalty. If so, that scumbag is lucky.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> House passed the Donald Trump Act:
> 
> The House Just Passed "Donald Trump Act" and Sent A 'YUGE' Message To Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe that California has the death penalty. If so, that scumbag is lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Online tough guy still trying too hard.
Click to expand...



Ya, and you just would love to have more mexican murderers enter America, and kill more white women, don't you, ?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> Continued...
> 
> 
> How many children are in this video, or in video from OP? Yes, I saw few.
> But majority of those people are young adults. Are they all going to EU to look for work? How many of them can even find the job?
> They will not learn the language. They will not assimilate. They would stick together, create own ghettos, live by their own laws and suck the rest of population dry.
> 
> How can you say no? You can't, because you're not racist. Right?




All young men all pretty much owning cell phones and who paid big bucks to get to Europe. Some refugees, uhmm?  Yes, where are the women and kids? Let them call you a racist. Wear it with honor because if you give in to those morons who call you racists you are giving in to their plans for white European conquer and elimination. Next stop will be North America. Fifty years ago America was pretty much 90% a white country. Today it is around 60% and dropping. What more do American white people need to know except that they are being eliminated one by one by the globalist elite. It is wakey-wakey time for all whites. If you want to be ruled over by non-whites, especially your grandchildren, just say nothing, and keep running away from that word racist. Multiculturalism is white genocide. Germany is showing the way as to how to eliminate a race of people. F'n sad.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....let us hope more attacks and rapes will happen to them.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a real low-life piece of shit would say something like that, and only online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Truth hurts, doesn't it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell would YOU know?
Click to expand...



Obviously, it is hurting you and your multicultural anti-white "mental"ity by telling you as to what is really going on. But again, you are to stunned to get it.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

The Irish Ram said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.
> WHITE INVASION OF AFRICA STARTED IN 1450 BCE
> 
> *Christopher Columbus
> 1451 - 1506
> Opens the Door to European Invasion of the Americas*
> Christopher Columbus - American Indian Genocide
> 
> Civil war not about freeing the slaves.
> .5 Things You May Not Know About Lincoln, Slavery and Emancipation - History in the Headlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me welcome you to the 21 Century, where a black man, Obama is by-passing our laws once again and flooding this country with illegal foreigners, who want to kill Americans regardless of color.  Get over your, "whitey did it" mentality, and try to focus what is coming to a neighborhood near you.
Click to expand...



Many white people are pretty much brain dead. They will be the author of their own demise if they don't wake the hell up soon. I just hope that it is not too late for old whitey.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> They wont march like this and demand their rights in the countries they came from.




Coming to a neighbourhood near you. Enjoy your new neighbours.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....let us hope more attacks and rapes will happen to them.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a real low-life piece of shit would say something like that, and only online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Truth hurts, doesn't it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell would YOU know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, it is hurting you and your multicultural anti-white "mental"ity by telling you as to what is really going on. But again, you are to stunned to get it.
Click to expand...



Obviously, you are full of crap.


----------



## The Irish Ram

feduptaxpayer said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.
> WHITE INVASION OF AFRICA STARTED IN 1450 BCE
> 
> *Christopher Columbus
> 1451 - 1506
> Opens the Door to European Invasion of the Americas*
> Christopher Columbus - American Indian Genocide
> 
> Civil war not about freeing the slaves.
> .5 Things You May Not Know About Lincoln, Slavery and Emancipation - History in the Headlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me welcome you to the 21 Century, where a black man, Obama is by-passing our laws once again and flooding this country with illegal foreigners, who want to kill Americans regardless of color.  Get over your, "whitey did it" mentality, and try to focus what is coming to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Many white people are pretty much brain dead. They will be the author of their own demise if they don't wake the hell up soon. I just hope that it is not too late for old whitey.
Click to expand...


If it wasn't for old whitey, we'd still be lighting our homes with oil lamps, riding into town in our buck wagons, and sending Watson smoke signals...


----------



## Unkotare

The Irish Ram said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.
> WHITE INVASION OF AFRICA STARTED IN 1450 BCE
> 
> *Christopher Columbus
> 1451 - 1506
> Opens the Door to European Invasion of the Americas*
> Christopher Columbus - American Indian Genocide
> 
> Civil war not about freeing the slaves.
> .5 Things You May Not Know About Lincoln, Slavery and Emancipation - History in the Headlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me welcome you to the 21 Century, where a black man, Obama is by-passing our laws once again and flooding this country with illegal foreigners, who want to kill Americans regardless of color.  Get over your, "whitey did it" mentality, and try to focus what is coming to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Many white people are pretty much brain dead. They will be the author of their own demise if they don't wake the hell up soon. I just hope that it is not too late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for old whitey, we'd still be lighting our homes with oil lamps, riding into town in our buck wagons, and sending Watson smoke signals...
Click to expand...






That makes no sense.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Unkotare said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.
> WHITE INVASION OF AFRICA STARTED IN 1450 BCE
> 
> *Christopher Columbus
> 1451 - 1506
> Opens the Door to European Invasion of the Americas*
> Christopher Columbus - American Indian Genocide
> 
> Civil war not about freeing the slaves.
> .5 Things You May Not Know About Lincoln, Slavery and Emancipation - History in the Headlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me welcome you to the 21 Century, where a black man, Obama is by-passing our laws once again and flooding this country with illegal foreigners, who want to kill Americans regardless of color.  Get over your, "whitey did it" mentality, and try to focus what is coming to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Many white people are pretty much brain dead. They will be the author of their own demise if they don't wake the hell up soon. I just hope that it is not too late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for old whitey, we'd still be lighting our homes with oil lamps, riding into town in our buck wagons, and sending Watson smoke signals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
Click to expand...


Thomas Edison was a whitey.   Henry Ford was a whitey.   And Alexander Graham Bell called Watson on his new invention, the phone.   Match the whitey to his contribution to mankind.  (While you're on your computer...compliments of whitey Gates.)


----------



## Unkotare

The Irish Ram said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.
> WHITE INVASION OF AFRICA STARTED IN 1450 BCE
> 
> *Christopher Columbus
> 1451 - 1506
> Opens the Door to European Invasion of the Americas*
> Christopher Columbus - American Indian Genocide
> 
> Civil war not about freeing the slaves.
> .5 Things You May Not Know About Lincoln, Slavery and Emancipation - History in the Headlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me welcome you to the 21 Century, where a black man, Obama is by-passing our laws once again and flooding this country with illegal foreigners, who want to kill Americans regardless of color.  Get over your, "whitey did it" mentality, and try to focus what is coming to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Many white people are pretty much brain dead. They will be the author of their own demise if they don't wake the hell up soon. I just hope that it is not too late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for old whitey, we'd still be lighting our homes with oil lamps, riding into town in our buck wagons, and sending Watson smoke signals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thomas Edison was a whitey.   Henry Ford was a whitey.   And Alexander Graham Bell called Watson on his new invention, the phone.   Match the whitey to his contribution to mankind.  (While you're on your computer...compliments of whitey Gates.)
Click to expand...





Your previous comment still makes no sense. If you can't see that, you have no sense.


----------



## Ame®icano

*MIGRANT HORROR: Teen tied up and gagged after three men gang rape her at Eiffel Tower*



> The 19-year-old French girl was lured to the monument on the proviso of a 'date' set up through Facebook.
> She responded to messages from who she thought was a 17-year-old Tunisian boy and initially met him close to her home in the Paris suburbs.
> Last Sunday evening she turned up for another date where she expected to have a picnic with the boy at the Champs des Mars, the park where the Eiffel Tower is, and was attacked.



Coming soon...


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.
> WHITE INVASION OF AFRICA STARTED IN 1450 BCE
> 
> *Christopher Columbus
> 1451 - 1506
> Opens the Door to European Invasion of the Americas*
> Christopher Columbus - American Indian Genocide
> 
> Civil war not about freeing the slaves.
> .5 Things You May Not Know About Lincoln, Slavery and Emancipation - History in the Headlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me welcome you to the 21 Century, where a black man, Obama is by-passing our laws once again and flooding this country with illegal foreigners, who want to kill Americans regardless of color.  Get over your, "whitey did it" mentality, and try to focus what is coming to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Many white people are pretty much brain dead. They will be the author of their own demise if they don't wake the hell up soon. I just hope that it is not too late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for old whitey, we'd still be lighting our homes with oil lamps, riding into town in our buck wagons, and sending Watson smoke signals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
Click to expand...



What never makes any sense is you. What you seem to never get is that old whitey invented electricity, transportation vehicles, and the telephone. If it were not for old whitey you would be now sitting in your teepee and smoking up your tent and sleeping on the ground. We can all thank gawd that he created old whitey the most intelligent and superior race in the world. Truth hurts uhmm?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> *MIGRANT HORROR: Teen tied up and gagged after three men gang rape her at Eiffel Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 19-year-old French girl was lured to the monument on the proviso of a 'date' set up through Facebook.
> She responded to messages from who she thought was a 17-year-old Tunisian boy and initially met him close to her home in the Paris suburbs.
> Last Sunday evening she turned up for another date where she expected to have a picnic with the boy at the Champs des Mars, the park where the Eiffel Tower is, and was attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon...
> 
> Yup, coming to a neighbourhood near you. How exciting. Whoopee.
Click to expand...


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me welcome you to the 21 Century, where a black man, Obama is by-passing our laws once again and flooding this country with illegal foreigners, who want to kill Americans regardless of color.  Get over your, "whitey did it" mentality, and try to focus what is coming to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many white people are pretty much brain dead. They will be the author of their own demise if they don't wake the hell up soon. I just hope that it is not too late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for old whitey, we'd still be lighting our homes with oil lamps, riding into town in our buck wagons, and sending Watson smoke signals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thomas Edison was a whitey.   Henry Ford was a whitey.   And Alexander Graham Bell called Watson on his new invention, the phone.   Match the whitey to his contribution to mankind.  (While you're on your computer...compliments of whitey Gates.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your previous comment still makes no sense. If you can't see that, you have no sense.
Click to expand...



Your problem is that you will never get anything. Why don't you just give up and go away and do the rest of us a huge favor.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.
> WHITE INVASION OF AFRICA STARTED IN 1450 BCE
> 
> *Christopher Columbus
> 1451 - 1506
> Opens the Door to European Invasion of the Americas*
> Christopher Columbus - American Indian Genocide
> 
> Civil war not about freeing the slaves.
> .5 Things You May Not Know About Lincoln, Slavery and Emancipation - History in the Headlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me welcome you to the 21 Century, where a black man, Obama is by-passing our laws once again and flooding this country with illegal foreigners, who want to kill Americans regardless of color.  Get over your, "whitey did it" mentality, and try to focus what is coming to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Many white people are pretty much brain dead. They will be the author of their own demise if they don't wake the hell up soon. I just hope that it is not too late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for old whitey, we'd still be lighting our homes with oil lamps, riding into town in our buck wagons, and sending Watson smoke signals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What never makes any sense is you. What you seem to never get is that old whitey invented electricity, transportation vehicles, ......
Click to expand...


"Invented transportation vehicles" you say? 


"Invented electricity," eh?


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many white people are pretty much brain dead. They will be the author of their own demise if they don't wake the hell up soon. I just hope that it is not too late for old whitey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for old whitey, we'd still be lighting our homes with oil lamps, riding into town in our buck wagons, and sending Watson smoke signals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thomas Edison was a whitey.   Henry Ford was a whitey.   And Alexander Graham Bell called Watson on his new invention, the phone.   Match the whitey to his contribution to mankind.  (While you're on your computer...compliments of whitey Gates.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your previous comment still makes no sense. If you can't see that, you have no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is that you will never get anything. Why don't you just give up and go away and do the rest of us a huge favor.
Click to expand...








Shouldn't you be off somewhere inventing gravity or something?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me welcome you to the 21 Century, where a black man, Obama is by-passing our laws once again and flooding this country with illegal foreigners, who want to kill Americans regardless of color.  Get over your, "whitey did it" mentality, and try to focus what is coming to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many white people are pretty much brain dead. They will be the author of their own demise if they don't wake the hell up soon. I just hope that it is not too late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for old whitey, we'd still be lighting our homes with oil lamps, riding into town in our buck wagons, and sending Watson smoke signals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What never makes any sense is you. What you seem to never get is that old whitey invented electricity, transportation vehicles, ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Invented transportation vehicles" you say?
> 
> 
> "Invented electricity," eh?
Click to expand...



I bet that you would like to try and convince us all that it was Africans that gave us all the technology that we use and enjoy today, uhmm? Dream on, dreamer.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for old whitey, we'd still be lighting our homes with oil lamps, riding into town in our buck wagons, and sending Watson smoke signals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thomas Edison was a whitey.   Henry Ford was a whitey.   And Alexander Graham Bell called Watson on his new invention, the phone.   Match the whitey to his contribution to mankind.  (While you're on your computer...compliments of whitey Gates.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your previous comment still makes no sense. If you can't see that, you have no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is that you will never get anything. Why don't you just give up and go away and do the rest of us a huge favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be off somewhere inventing gravity or something?
Click to expand...



I can't invent gravity, stunned. It is already a reality. Gravity has been around since time began or have you not noticed that yet? . So, what's your point? What you should be really doing is trying to educate yourself for a change and learn something. You have to stop showing yourself and others here as to how a fool thinks. Guess who? You?


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> .... old whitey invented electricity....





feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Edison was a whitey.   Henry Ford was a whitey.   And Alexander Graham Bell called Watson on his new invention, the phone.   Match the whitey to his contribution to mankind.  (While you're on your computer...compliments of whitey Gates.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your previous comment still makes no sense. If you can't see that, you have no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is that you will never get anything. Why don't you just give up and go away and do the rest of us a huge favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be off somewhere inventing gravity or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't invent gravity, stunned. It is already a reality. Gravity has been around since time began or have you not noticed that yet?...
Click to expand...




Oh yeah! Kind of like electricity, right? 




feduptaxpayer said:


> .... old whitey invented electricity....


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... old whitey invented electricity....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Edison was a whitey.   Henry Ford was a whitey.   And Alexander Graham Bell called Watson on his new invention, the phone.   Match the whitey to his contribution to mankind.  (While you're on your computer...compliments of whitey Gates.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your previous comment still makes no sense. If you can't see that, you have no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is that you will never get anything. Why don't you just give up and go away and do the rest of us a huge favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be off somewhere inventing gravity or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't invent gravity, stunned. It is already a reality. Gravity has been around since time began or have you not noticed that yet?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! Kind of like electricity, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... old whitey invented electricity....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I think that you would fit perfectly living in a country like the Sudan or one of it's slum next door neighbour countries. You can get all your water from a polluted well, ride around on a donkeys back and communicate by smell. Flights leave America every day for one of those fabulous countries. Send us a post card will you that is if you can find a mailbox somewhere that has not been used for trash. Happy trails hippy.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... old whitey invented electricity....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your previous comment still makes no sense. If you can't see that, you have no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is that you will never get anything. Why don't you just give up and go away and do the rest of us a huge favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be off somewhere inventing gravity or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't invent gravity, stunned. It is already a reality. Gravity has been around since time began or have you not noticed that yet?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! Kind of like electricity, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... old whitey invented electricity....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you would fit perfectly living in a country like the Sudan...
Click to expand...





Why sayest thou, oh creator of electricity?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... old whitey invented electricity....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is that you will never get anything. Why don't you just give up and go away and do the rest of us a huge favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be off somewhere inventing gravity or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't invent gravity, stunned. It is already a reality. Gravity has been around since time began or have you not noticed that yet?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! Kind of like electricity, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... old whitey invented electricity....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you would fit perfectly living in a country like the Sudan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why sayest thou, oh creator of electricity?
Click to expand...




More drivel donated from the white hating resident troll again. Do you ever take time off from your white man invented computer to go take a crap?  You have to be needing one by now because you are so full of    .   Make sure that you have plenty of tree leaves handy with you when you go for a dump. I mean you would not want to use another white mans invention called toilet paper, now would you? Try a maple leaf, they are a lot softer.  Have fun, troll.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> .... the white hating ...




????????????????????????


----------



## Ame®icano

*Hungary referendum: 98 per cent of voters say 'no' to EU migrant quotas
*
98%


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> *Hungary referendum: 98 per cent of voters say 'no' to EU migrant quotas
> *
> 98%




Those Hungarians are smart people, and have saved themselves a lot of grief in the future. The EU is nothing more than a created entity that was given marching orders by the globalist elite establishment to go out and destroy all European culture, heritage and traditions. The rest of the European people need to wake up to this dangerous reality.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

*Daughter of top EU official raped and murdered in Germany - Afghan migrant admits killing
*


> Maria Ladenburger, the daughter of a high-ranking EU official, was returning from a party in the university city of Freiburg in Germany when she was assaulted on a cycle path.
> 
> She was raped and then drowned before her body was found in the River Dreisam.
> 
> The shocking incident happened on October 16 but details have only been released after an arrest on Friday.
> 
> The suspect, an Afghan migrant, was caught after police found DNA on a scarf near the path.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

LilOlLady said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolute load of shit of the first order.  "Invasion of the mideast caused terrorism"?  Where do these morons come from, and why are they even allowed to breathe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran teaches Islam to kill those who desecrate Islamic land. Before 911 we had never heard of radical Islam, Al-Qaeda and Isis. Ben Laden told us he fight was because of Americas presence on Muslin land. *Get you head out of that dark hole and face reality*.
Click to expand...


*BEFORE 9-11*

1993 – The first World Trade Center bombing 

1996 – Khobar Towers bombing – Saudi Arabia 

1998 – U.S. Embassy bombings Kenya/Tanzania 

2000 – USS Cole Bombing - Yemen

I suggest you begin to seriously reeducate yourself on radical Islam.


----------



## JakeStarkey

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolute load of shit of the first order.  "Invasion of the mideast caused terrorism"?  Where do these morons come from, and why are they even allowed to breathe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran teaches Islam to kill those who desecrate Islamic land. Before 911 we had never heard of radical Islam, Al-Qaeda and Isis. Ben Laden told us he fight was because of Americas presence on Muslin land. *Get you head out of that dark hole and face reality*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *BEFORE 9-11*
> 
> 1993 – The first World Trade Center bombing
> 
> 1996 – Khobar Towers bombing – Saudi Arabia
> 
> 1998 – U.S. Embassy bombings Kenya/Tanzania
> 
> 2000 – USS Cole Bombing - Yemen
> 
> I suggest you begin to seriously reeducate yourself on radical Islam.
Click to expand...

You mean on radical jihadism.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

JakeStarkey said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolute load of shit of the first order.  "Invasion of the mideast caused terrorism"?  Where do these morons come from, and why are they even allowed to breathe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran teaches Islam to kill those who desecrate Islamic land. Before 911 we had never heard of radical Islam, Al-Qaeda and Isis. Ben Laden told us he fight was because of Americas presence on Muslin land. *Get you head out of that dark hole and face reality*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *BEFORE 9-11*
> 
> 1993 – The first World Trade Center bombing
> 
> 1996 – Khobar Towers bombing – Saudi Arabia
> 
> 1998 – U.S. Embassy bombings Kenya/Tanzania
> 
> 2000 – USS Cole Bombing - Yemen
> 
> I suggest you begin to seriously reeducate yourself on radical Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean on radical jihadism.
Click to expand...


No, they are radical Islamic extremists in their interpretive view of their faith.  Just like terrorism is not an overseas contingency plan.  I don't care for political correctness, and I won't sugar coat it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happening? White invasion and occupation and rape of the African and middle east countries. White man destroy everything they touch. It is greedy white man allowing illegal immigration,etc that will destroy American. They will destroy the world. Biblical prophecy. They came to Africa and the Americas the same way as illegal aliens in boats. Like a wildfire. Destroying everything in their path. Their invasion of the middle east created terrorist. But Muslims are fighting back. We have killed more innocent people then terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolute load of shit of the first order.  "Invasion of the mideast caused terrorism"?  Where do these morons come from, and why are they even allowed to breathe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran teaches Islam to kill those who desecrate Islamic land. Before 911 we had never heard of radical Islam, Al-Qaeda and Isis. Ben Laden told us he fight was because of Americas presence on Muslin land. *Get you head out of that dark hole and face reality*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *BEFORE 9-11*
> 
> 1993 – The first World Trade Center bombing
> 
> 1996 – Khobar Towers bombing – Saudi Arabia
> 
> 1998 – U.S. Embassy bombings Kenya/Tanzania
> 
> 2000 – USS Cole Bombing - Yemen
> 
> I suggest you begin to seriously reeducate yourself on radical Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean on radical jihadism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they are radical Islamic extremists in their interpretive view of their faith.  Just like terrorism is not an overseas contingency plan.  I don't care for political correctness, and I won't sugar coat it.
Click to expand...

Like our radical Christians who shoot people and blow up abortion clinucs?


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

JakeStarkey said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolute load of shit of the first order.  "Invasion of the mideast caused terrorism"?  Where do these morons come from, and why are they even allowed to breathe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Koran teaches Islam to kill those who desecrate Islamic land. Before 911 we had never heard of radical Islam, Al-Qaeda and Isis. Ben Laden told us he fight was because of Americas presence on Muslin land. *Get you head out of that dark hole and face reality*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *BEFORE 9-11*
> 
> 1993 – The first World Trade Center bombing
> 
> 1996 – Khobar Towers bombing – Saudi Arabia
> 
> 1998 – U.S. Embassy bombings Kenya/Tanzania
> 
> 2000 – USS Cole Bombing - Yemen
> 
> I suggest you begin to seriously reeducate yourself on radical Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean on radical jihadism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they are radical Islamic extremists in their interpretive view of their faith.  Just like terrorism is not an overseas contingency plan.  I don't care for political correctness, and I won't sugar coat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like our radical Christians who shoot people and blow up abortion clinucs?
Click to expand...


I'm not afraid to condemn an individual who uses Christianity as their excuse to attempt to justify their need to blow up an abortion clinic.  I'd say they are in need to seek counciling as one who is unfamiliar with what Christianity is about, and should face those consequences his actions brings him.  

Now I didn't say such extremists are reflective of all Muslims now did I?  Are we going to be just as open and honest regarding radical Islam extremists from those who practice their faith?  

I will never sugar coat using religion to justify violence Christianity or Islam, and I'm not going to start changing my views for fear someone might find the truth of what's going on offensive.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Shakles is correct to condemn religious violence.


----------



## rhodescholar

JakeStarkey said:


> You mean on radical jihadism.



No asshole; ISLAM.


----------



## rhodescholar

JakeStarkey said:


> Like our radical Christians who shoot people and blow up abortion clinucs?



And the tiny few of those are comparable to the hundreds of millions of muslims who support terrorism, the hundreds of thousands who engage in it, and whole countries like iran who sponsor it across the globe.  You are ignored BECAUSE you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## JakeStarkey

rhodescholar said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like our radical Christians who shoot people and blow up abortion clinucs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the tiny few of those are comparable to the hundreds of millions of muslims who support terrorism, the hundreds of thousands who engage in it, and whole countries like iran who sponsor it across the globe.  You are ignored BECAUSE you're a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

What "hundreds of millions", you butt hurt idiot?

You are a dupe if you believe that.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

JakeStarkey said:


> Shakles is correct to condemn religious violence.



Of course.  Why use religion as a means to try and justify your actions, especially when that particular faith does not condone it within Biblical text?  The problem comes in refusing to recognize and admit there are Muslim radical extremists that are using their interpretive view of the Islamic faith, to justify a Jahad holy war against those who don't share nor are willing to convert to *their* Islamic beliefs.


----------



## JakeStarkey

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shakles is correct to condemn religious violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  Why use religion as a means to try and justify your actions, especially when that particular faith does not condone it within Biblical text?  The problem comes in refusing to recognize and admit there are Muslim radical extremists that are using their interpretive view of the Islamic faith, to justify a Jahad holy war against those who don't share nor are willing to convert to *their* Islamic beliefs.
Click to expand...

You are wrong, of course, as we all know that there is such a thing as radical jahadism. Run along now.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

JakeStarkey said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like our radical Christians who shoot people and blow up abortion clinucs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the tiny few of those are comparable to the hundreds of millions of muslims who support terrorism, the hundreds of thousands who engage in it, and whole countries like iran who sponsor it across the globe.  You are ignored BECAUSE you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "hundreds of millions", you butt hurt idiot?
> 
> You are a dupe if you believe that.
Click to expand...


There are some Middle East "cultures" that don't accept an individual that converts to another faith, which they see as a rejection of their Islamic faith.  Persecution of religions, outside of accepting and following the Islamic faith, does exist in certain regions.


----------



## JakeStarkey

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like our radical Christians who shoot people and blow up abortion clinucs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the tiny few of those are comparable to the hundreds of millions of muslims who support terrorism, the hundreds of thousands who engage in it, and whole countries like iran who sponsor it across the globe.  You are ignored BECAUSE you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "hundreds of millions", you butt hurt idiot?
> 
> You are a dupe if you believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are some Middle East "cultures" that don't accept an individual that converts to another faith, which they see as a rejection of their Islamic faith.  Persecution of religions, outside of accepting and following the Islamic faith, does exist in certain regions.
Click to expand...

You are speaking as if you are a source of authority.  You are not, and are in fact, engaged in 'fake information.'


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

JakeStarkey said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shakles is correct to condemn religious violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  Why use religion as a means to try and justify your actions, especially when that particular faith does not condone it within Biblical text?  The problem comes in refusing to recognize and admit there are Muslim radical extremists that are using their interpretive view of the Islamic faith, to justify a Jahad holy war against those who don't share nor are willing to convert to *their* Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong, of course, as we all know that there is such a thing as radical jahadism. Run along now.
Click to expand...


I'm not politically correct Jake or ever will be. ,  I don't walk through life with blinders on or afraid in stating a truth because it might offend someone. Go back to your overseason contingency BS if you can't handle a more adult conversation.


----------



## JakeStarkey

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shakles is correct to condemn religious violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  Why use religion as a means to try and justify your actions, especially when that particular faith does not condone it within Biblical text?  The problem comes in refusing to recognize and admit there are Muslim radical extremists that are using their interpretive view of the Islamic faith, to justify a Jahad holy war against those who don't share nor are willing to convert to *their* Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong, of course, as we all know that there is such a thing as radical jahadism. Run along now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not politically correct Jake or ever will be. ,  I don't walk through life with blinders on or afraid in stating a truth because it might offend someone. Go back to your overseason contingency BS if you can't handle a more adult conversation.
Click to expand...

You are admitting that you are engaged in 'fake news' without any evidence.  Hundreds of millions?  What a dumb fuck are you?  One set of my ancestors met my other set of ancestors in New England centuries ago.  You johnnies come lately got nothing.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

JakeStarkey said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like our radical Christians who shoot people and blow up abortion clinucs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the tiny few of those are comparable to the hundreds of millions of muslims who support terrorism, the hundreds of thousands who engage in it, and whole countries like iran who sponsor it across the globe.  You are ignored BECAUSE you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "hundreds of millions", you butt hurt idiot?
> 
> You are a dupe if you believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are some Middle East "cultures" that don't accept an individual that converts to another faith, which they see as a rejection of their Islamic faith.  Persecution of religions, outside of accepting and following the Islamic faith, does exist in certain regions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are speaking as if you are a source of authority.  You are not, and are in fact, engaged in 'fake information.'
Click to expand...


Try leaving your cozy boundaries of the United States and spend some time overseas ... there may be a chance you could possibly learn something. Did we forget already all those Muslims who converted to Christianity, kneeling on a beach being beheaded by Isis on video?  They didn't appear to be too welcoming of those sharing a different faith.


----------



## JakeStarkey

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like our radical Christians who shoot people and blow up abortion clinucs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the tiny few of those are comparable to the hundreds of millions of muslims who support terrorism, the hundreds of thousands who engage in it, and whole countries like iran who sponsor it across the globe.  You are ignored BECAUSE you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "hundreds of millions", you butt hurt idiot?
> 
> You are a dupe if you believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are some Middle East "cultures" that don't accept an individual that converts to another faith, which they see as a rejection of their Islamic faith.  Persecution of religions, outside of accepting and following the Islamic faith, does exist in certain regions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are speaking as if you are a source of authority.  You are not, and are in fact, engaged in 'fake information.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try leaving your cozy boundaries of the United States and spend some time overseas ... there may be a chance you could possibly learn something. Did we forget already all those Muslims who converted to Christianity, kneeling on a beach being beheaded by Isis on video?  They didn't appear to be too welcoming of those sharing a different faith.
Click to expand...

Served overseas several times.  Traveled a bunch.  You talk trash, shakles, and you are no authority.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

JakeStarkey said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shakles is correct to condemn religious violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  Why use religion as a means to try and justify your actions, especially when that particular faith does not condone it within Biblical text?  The problem comes in refusing to recognize and admit there are Muslim radical extremists that are using their interpretive view of the Islamic faith, to justify a Jahad holy war against those who don't share nor are willing to convert to *their* Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong, of course, as we all know that there is such a thing as radical jahadism. Run along now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not politically correct Jake or ever will be. ,  I don't walk through life with blinders on or afraid in stating a truth because it might offend someone. Go back to your overseason contingency BS if you can't handle a more adult conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are admitting that you are engaged in 'fake news' without any evidence.  Hundreds of millions?  What a dumb fuck are you?  One set of my ancestors met my other set of ancestors in New England centuries ago.  You johnnies come lately got nothing.
Click to expand...


This may be a surprise to you Jake, but not every nation or region beloved in and supports  our freedom of speech, or the freedom to choose your own belief.  Some places your ability to be vocal in sharing your views could get you jailed or killed.


----------



## JakeStarkey

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shakles is correct to condemn religious violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  Why use religion as a means to try and justify your actions, especially when that particular faith does not condone it within Biblical text?  The problem comes in refusing to recognize and admit there are Muslim radical extremists that are using their interpretive view of the Islamic faith, to justify a Jahad holy war against those who don't share nor are willing to convert to *their* Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong, of course, as we all know that there is such a thing as radical jahadism. Run along now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not politically correct Jake or ever will be. ,  I don't walk through life with blinders on or afraid in stating a truth because it might offend someone. Go back to your overseason contingency BS if you can't handle a more adult conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are admitting that you are engaged in 'fake news' without any evidence.  Hundreds of millions?  What a dumb fuck are you?  One set of my ancestors met my other set of ancestors in New England centuries ago.  You johnnies come lately got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may be a surprise to you Jake, but not every nation or region beloved in and supports  our freedom of speech, or the freedom to choose your own belief.  Some places your ability to be vocal in sharing your views could get you jailed or killed.
Click to expand...

You are the equivalent danger to our nation that the jihadists are to theirs.  You will not be allowed to succeed here.  You will not be "if you let them" successful.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

JakeStarkey said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the tiny few of those are comparable to the hundreds of millions of muslims who support terrorism, the hundreds of thousands who engage in it, and whole countries like iran who sponsor it across the globe.  You are ignored BECAUSE you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> What "hundreds of millions", you butt hurt idiot?
> 
> You are a dupe if you believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are some Middle East "cultures" that don't accept an individual that converts to another faith, which they see as a rejection of their Islamic faith.  Persecution of religions, outside of accepting and following the Islamic faith, does exist in certain regions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are speaking as if you are a source of authority.  You are not, and are in fact, engaged in 'fake information.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try leaving your cozy boundaries of the United States and spend some time overseas ... there may be a chance you could possibly learn something. Did we forget already all those Muslims who converted to Christianity, kneeling on a beach being beheaded by Isis on video?  They didn't appear to be too welcoming of those sharing a different faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Served overseas several times.  Traveled a bunch.  You talk trash, shakles, and you are no authority.
Click to expand...


When you wake up from your little "Hare Krishna" fantasy of the world let me know.


----------



## JakeStarkey

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "hundreds of millions", you butt hurt idiot?
> 
> You are a dupe if you believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some Middle East "cultures" that don't accept an individual that converts to another faith, which they see as a rejection of their Islamic faith.  Persecution of religions, outside of accepting and following the Islamic faith, does exist in certain regions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are speaking as if you are a source of authority.  You are not, and are in fact, engaged in 'fake information.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try leaving your cozy boundaries of the United States and spend some time overseas ... there may be a chance you could possibly learn something. Did we forget already all those Muslims who converted to Christianity, kneeling on a beach being beheaded by Isis on video?  They didn't appear to be too welcoming of those sharing a different faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Served overseas several times.  Traveled a bunch.  You talk trash, shakles, and you are no authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you wake up from your little "Hare Krishna" fantasy of the world let me know.
Click to expand...

You are living in a dream land full of ahmed bogeys.  Grow up.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

JakeStarkey said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some Middle East "cultures" that don't accept an individual that converts to another faith, which they see as a rejection of their Islamic faith.  Persecution of religions, outside of accepting and following the Islamic faith, does exist in certain regions.
> 
> 
> 
> You are speaking as if you are a source of authority.  You are not, and are in fact, engaged in 'fake information.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try leaving your cozy boundaries of the United States and spend some time overseas ... there may be a chance you could possibly learn something. Did we forget already all those Muslims who converted to Christianity, kneeling on a beach being beheaded by Isis on video?  They didn't appear to be too welcoming of those sharing a different faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Served overseas several times.  Traveled a bunch.  You talk trash, shakles, and you are no authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you wake up from your little "Hare Krishna" fantasy of the world let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are living in a dream land full of ahmed bogeys.  Grow up.
Click to expand...


You need to wake up there son 


The Islamic State Kidnaps and Executes 12 Christians in Libya - The Geller Report


----------



## rhodescholar

JakeStarkey said:


> What "hundreds of millions", you butt hurt idiot?  You are a dupe if you believe that.



Another uneducated c-nt.  Polls of multiple muslim countries showed widespread support for terrorism, grow a brain moron.

Where Terrorism Finds Support in the Muslim World

"As Table 1 illustrates, the share of the public that believes suicide bombing and other violence is justifiable varies considerably across countries, with Jordanian Muslims significantly more likely than others to support terrorist acts."


----------



## JakeStarkey

rhodesscholar cuck uses *a more than decade-old stud*y in a failed attempt to defend the 'fake analysis' that hundreds of millions of Muslims support violence against the US.

The most important portion of the study is this conclusion: "opinions of the United States and of American foreign policy are important determinants of attitudes towards terrorism. The perception that the U.S. acts unilaterally in international affairs, concerns about the American military becoming a threat, negative views of the Iraq war, the belief that the U.S. opposes democracy in the region, and a generally unfavorable view of America all drive pro-terrorism sentiments."


----------



## gipper

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are speaking as if you are a source of authority.  You are not, and are in fact, engaged in 'fake information.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try leaving your cozy boundaries of the United States and spend some time overseas ... there may be a chance you could possibly learn something. Did we forget already all those Muslims who converted to Christianity, kneeling on a beach being beheaded by Isis on video?  They didn't appear to be too welcoming of those sharing a different faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Served overseas several times.  Traveled a bunch.  You talk trash, shakles, and you are no authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you wake up from your little "Hare Krishna" fantasy of the world let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are living in a dream land full of ahmed bogeys.  Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to wake up there son
> 
> 
> The Islamic State Kidnaps and Executes 12 Christians in Libya - The Geller Report
Click to expand...

Not a chance in Hell that will happen.  

He lives in a fantasy world of his own making.


----------



## JakeStarkey

gipper said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try leaving your cozy boundaries of the United States and spend some time overseas ... there may be a chance you could possibly learn something. Did we forget already all those Muslims who converted to Christianity, kneeling on a beach being beheaded by Isis on video?  They didn't appear to be too welcoming of those sharing a different faith.
> 
> 
> 
> Served overseas several times.  Traveled a bunch.  You talk trash, shakles, and you are no authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you wake up from your little "Hare Krishna" fantasy of the world let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are living in a dream land full of ahmed bogeys.  Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to wake up there son
> 
> 
> The Islamic State Kidnaps and Executes 12 Christians in Libya - The Geller Report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance in Hell that will happen.
> 
> He lives in a fantasy world of his own making.
Click to expand...

Indeed, that is exactly what you and Shakles do.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

JakeStarkey said:


> rhodesscholar cuck uses *a more than decade-old stud*y in a failed attempt to defend the 'fake analysis' that hundreds of millions of Muslims support violence against the US.
> 
> The most important portion of the study is this conclusion: "opinions of the United States and of American foreign policy are important determinants of attitudes towards terrorism. The perception that the U.S. acts unilaterally in international affairs, concerns about the American military becoming a threat, negative views of the Iraq war, the belief that the U.S. opposes democracy in the region, and a generally unfavorable view of America all drive pro-terrorism sentiments."



Jake when have you provided ANY links that contracts their chosen facts?  If you are not capable of providing any linked resources no one is going to care at all what your view is. 

 At least rhodesscholar is willing to do the research while your lazy ass can't even back up a single point.


----------



## JakeStarkey

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> rhodesscholar cuck uses *a more than decade-old stud*y in a failed attempt to defend the 'fake analysis' that hundreds of millions of Muslims support violence against the US.
> 
> The most important portion of the study is this conclusion: "opinions of the United States and of American foreign policy are important determinants of attitudes towards terrorism. The perception that the U.S. acts unilaterally in international affairs, concerns about the American military becoming a threat, negative views of the Iraq war, the belief that the U.S. opposes democracy in the region, and a generally unfavorable view of America all drive pro-terrorism sentiments."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake when have you provided ANY links that contracts their chosen facts?  If you are not capable of providing any linked resources no one is going to care at all what your view is.
> 
> At least rhodesscholar is willing to do the research while your lazy ass can't even back up a single point.
Click to expand...

The fact is that the study is more than decade old.

The fact is that there is no citing of 'hundreds of millions' of Muslims wanting to blow us up.

The fact is *cited by me* of the problems we have in the ME.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

JakeStarkey said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> rhodesscholar cuck uses *a more than decade-old stud*y in a failed attempt to defend the 'fake analysis' that hundreds of millions of Muslims support violence against the US.
> 
> The most important portion of the study is this conclusion: "opinions of the United States and of American foreign policy are important determinants of attitudes towards terrorism. The perception that the U.S. acts unilaterally in international affairs, concerns about the American military becoming a threat, negative views of the Iraq war, the belief that the U.S. opposes democracy in the region, and a generally unfavorable view of America all drive pro-terrorism sentiments."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake when have you provided ANY links that contracts their chosen facts?  If you are not capable of providing any linked resources no one is going to care at all what your view is.
> 
> At least rhodesscholar is willing to do the research while your lazy ass can't even back up a single point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact is that the study is more than decade old.
> 
> The fact is that there is no citing of 'hundreds of millions' of Muslims wanting to blow us up.
> 
> The fact is *cited by me* of the problems we have in the ME.
Click to expand...


You critiqued someone ELSE'S link - bravo.  What I'm referring to is your inability to provide any links of your own, that supports YOUR view in this discussion.  That's the point.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I critiqued the link given, and I demonstrated that it did not support the OP.  Rhodescholar failed in his duty.  I have to do no more than prove it.

I used his own link to do that.


----------



## rhodescholar

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Jake when have you provided ANY links that contracts their chosen facts?  If you are not capable of providing any linked resources no one is going to care at all what your view is.  At least rhodesscholar is willing to do the research while your lazy ass can't even back up a single point.



That's why you have to put garbage like that poster on ignore, they have absolutely nothing of value to offer.  They are not intelligent, educated or knowledgeable on the topic, simply repeating the same lines over and over.  

Notice how first the asshole claims "millions of muslims don't support terrorism", then when shown they do moves the target as if the poll was taken during the middle ages.  A poll taken within the last 20 years or so is certainly legitimate, but when dealing with the unintelligent if it was taken last week it would be attacked then for something else, like the source or some other contrived BS.  It is the mentally weak who defend islam and muslim beliefs, with that trash being a prime example.


----------



## rhodescholar

JakeStarkey said:


> The fact is that the study is more than decade old.



And where is a poll from RIGHT NOW showing their views are completely different than what my link showed?  Nowhere, bec a scumbag like you knows their views haven't.



> The fact is that there is no citing of 'hundreds of millions' of Muslims wanting to blow us up.



Clearly retard, you have math problems.  If you add up the populations mentioned in the polls, it is well over 100 MM people.  But then again, a low IQ weakling like you who has only slogans to offer shouldn't be expected to have strong math skills.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I don't have to post anything from RIGHT NOW: that is the duty of the person making an assertion.

The polls do not mention "hundreds of millions'.

You are trying to extrapolate figures from polls in various places at various times for various reasons.

You are a massive fail, rhodescholar.

*Rhodescholar being corrected below *once again on OP that has gone south and can't be resurrected:


----------



## rhodescholar

JakeStarkey said:


> I critiqued the link given, and I demonstrated that it did not support the OP.  Rhodescholar failed in his duty.  I have to do no more than prove it.
> 
> I used his own link to do that.



FROM 2016, IDIOT ASSHOLE:

Muslims and Islam: Key findings in the U.S. and around the world

"In a few countries, a quarter or more of Muslims say that these acts of violence are at least sometimes justified, including 40% in the Palestinian territories, 39% in Afghanistan, 29% in Egypt and 26% in Bangladesh."

Add up all of the populations cited in the article and you are over 100 MM.  Fucking moron.

I notice how the moron is posting juvenile youtube videos to cover up for their inability to defend their lies.  Typical low IQ liberal out of their depth, a dime a dozen.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

rhodescholar said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake when have you provided ANY links that contracts their chosen facts?  If you are not capable of providing any linked resources no one is going to care at all what your view is.  At least rhodesscholar is willing to do the research while your lazy ass can't even back up a single point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you have to put garbage like that poster on ignore, they have absolutely nothing of value to offer.  They are not intelligent, educated or knowledgeable on the topic, simply repeating the same lines over and over.
> 
> Notice how first the asshole claims "millions of muslims don't support terrorism", then when shown they do moves the target as if the poll was taken during the middle ages.  A poll taken within the last 20 years or so is certainly legitimate, but when dealing with the unintelligent if it was taken last week it would be attacked then for something else, like the source or some other contrived BS.  It is the mentally weak who defend islam and muslim beliefs, with that trash being a prime example.
Click to expand...


I've dealt with him for many years before, he doesn't supply links and criticizes everyone else's positions with nothing more than a comedy parody commentary.  

I will let folks like that ramble on to a point, until they have to actual provide supportive proof to back up their positons. You will find some that are capable of backing up their views, to which you can analyze and see where they are interpreting their point of view, others that simply choose to criticize everything you post without much to contribute to the discussion.  Jake falls on the later, he doesn't use links in association to his position and may even have the comical nerve to ask you to provide yours.  Sometimes I ignore them, others I provide enough links, videos, or researched subject matter to allow them to make a fool of themselves. 

Keep posting your sources in support of your position, and don't let these select few "comedians" discourage you otherwise.


----------



## JakeStarkey

From rhodes sources above:

*How do Muslims feel about groups like ISIS?*

*Recent surveys show that most people in several countries with significant Muslim populations have an unfavorable view of ISIS, including virtually all respondents in Lebanon and 94% in Jordan. *Relatively small shares say they see ISIS favorably. In some countries, considerable portions of the population do not offer an opinion about ISIS, including a majority (62%) of Pakistanis.

Favorable views of ISIS are somewhat higher in Nigeria (14%) than most other nations. Among Nigerian Muslims, 20% say they see ISIS favorably (compared with 7% of Nigerian Christians). The Nigerian militant group Boko Haram, which has been conducting a terrorist campaign in the country for years, has sworn allegiance to ISIS.

More generally, Muslims mostly say that suicide bombings and other *forms of violence against civilians in the name of Islam are rarely or never justified*, including 92% in Indonesia and 91% in Iraq. In the United States, a 2011 survey found that 86% of Muslims say that such tactics are rarely or never justified. An additional 7% say suicide bombings are sometimes justified and 1% say they are often justified in these circumstances.


----------



## JakeStarkey

shakles cries: he doesn't supply links ^^^^


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

JakeStarkey said:


> shakles cries: he doesn't supply links ^^^^



Watch and you may actually learn something.  Doubtful, but I'm willing to do my part for the less fortunate... after all, it is the season 


This link below carries a list of targeted acts of terrorism on Christian civilians and church workers by religious Muslims since September 11th, 2001.  These attacks have nothing to do with being a victim of any war or any form of combat, they are innocent victims that have been specifically targeted and selected solely because of their beliefs.

List of Islamic Terror Attacks on Christians


----------



## JakeStarkey

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> shakles cries: he doesn't supply links ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch and you may actually learn something.  Doubtful, but I'm willing to do my part for the less fortunate... after all, it is the season
> 
> 
> This link below carries a list of targeted acts of terrorism on Christian civilians and church workers by religious Muslims since September 11th, 2001.  These attacks have nothing to do with being a victim of any war or any form of combat, they are innocent victims that have been specifically targeted and selected solely because of their beliefs.
> 
> List of Islamic Terror Attacks on Christians
Click to expand...

You change the target.  We were talking about hundreds of millions that were never document.

Christians attack Muslims in Africa, as you well know.

So what is your point?


----------



## rhodescholar

JakeStarkey said:


> From rhodes sources above:
> 
> *How do Muslims feel about groups like ISIS?*



Idiot asshole, ISIS is not the only islamic terrorist group.



> More generally, Muslims mostly say that suicide bombings and other *forms of violence against civilians in the name of Islam are rarely or never justified*, including 92% in Indonesia and 91% in Iraq. In the United States, a 2011 survey found that 86% of Muslims say that such tactics are rarely or never justified.



C-nt idiot, 14% of 1.5 BBN people = 210 MM.  Thanks for proving my point, shit for brains.


----------



## rhodescholar

JakeStarkey said:


> You change the target.  We were talking about hundreds of millions that were never document.  Christians attack Muslims in Africa, as you well know.  So what is your point?



More facts from my link you ignored:

However, 20% of Nigerian Muslims had a favorable view of ISIS when the poll was conducted in the spring of this year. The group Boko Haram in Nigeria, which has been conducting a terrorist campaign in the country for years, is affiliated with ISIS, though the two are considered separate entities.

Only 28% in Pakistan had an unfavorable view of ISIS, and a majority of Pakistanis (62%) had no opinion on the extremist group.


----------



## JakeStarkey

rhodescholar said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> From rhodes sources above:
> 
> *How do Muslims feel about groups like ISIS?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot asshole, ISIS is not the only islamic terrorist group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More generally, Muslims mostly say that suicide bombings and other *forms of violence against civilians in the name of Islam are rarely or never justified*, including 92% in Indonesia and 91% in Iraq. In the United States, a 2011 survey found that 86% of Muslims say that such tactics are rarely or never justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C-nt idiot, 14% of 1.5 BBN people = 210 MM.  Thanks for proving my point, shit for brains.
Click to expand...

Rhodesdoofus is apparently calling for a crused.

He has trouble when called out.  So instead of "hundreds of millions" he is now down to two hundreds of millions of Muslims spread over dozens of countries, based on a poll.  Reminds us when it was taken?

We had that many and more in one country supporting the destruction of Iraq.

You fool.  You need to grow up and not make such a mockery of your self, rhodesdoofus.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> There are some Middle East "cultures" that don't accept an individual that converts to another faith, which they see as a rejection of their Islamic faith.  Persecution of religions, outside of accepting and following the Islamic faith, does exist in certain regions.





JakeStarkey said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> shakles cries: he doesn't supply links ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch and you may actually learn something.  Doubtful, but I'm willing to do my part for the less fortunate... after all, it is the season
> 
> 
> This link below carries a list of targeted acts of terrorism on Christian civilians and church workers by religious Muslims since September 11th, 2001.  These attacks have nothing to do with being a victim of any war or any form of combat, they are innocent victims that have been specifically targeted and selected solely because of their beliefs.
> 
> List of Islamic Terror Attacks on Christians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You change the target.  We were talking about hundreds of millions that were never document.
> 
> Christians attack Muslims in Africa, as you well know.
> 
> So what is your point?
Click to expand...


I was backing up with a linked resource to back my previous statement to you below, to which you stated was untrue.



ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> There are some Middle East "cultures" that don't accept an individual that converts to another faith, which they see as a rejection of their Islamic faith.  Persecution of religions, outside of accepting and following the Islamic faith, does exist in certain regions.



If Christians are openly killing innocent peaceful Muslims strictly and solely to show intolerance of their faith, NOT victims that are the result of any engaged war, where is your evidence Jake?


----------



## JakeStarkey

False premise, Shakles.  Try again.  We have Christians and Muslims in Africa killing each other.  They accuse, I am quite sure, the other side as being intolerant and they are merely defending themselves.

I see that you are realizing their will be no ban or registry of Muslims in America.


----------



## rhodescholar

I'm sure the ignored c-nt is still trying to personally insult me rather than address how they lied, as my links proved hundreds of millions of muslims support terorrism.

That's why I put a piece of shit like that on ignore; lowlife c-nts like that are weak debaters and mentally light, with nothing of value of offer.  They get caught in a lie and keep deflecting.  First the turd say hundreds of millions of muslims don't support terrorism, I show a link to a poll that shows they do, the turd then complains the poll is "old" - as if 10 years is out of date which it isn't, I then show a poll from THIS year that at  MINIMUM, over two hundred million muslims support terrorism, which does not include muslims living in the West so by definition the number will be higher, and what does the fucking lying idiot liberal do?

It insults me because it got its teeth kicked in, and can't deal with.  Typical unintelligent, unsuccessful, bottom-feeding liberal trash.  jake the weakling, sissy c-nt needs a safe place to cry in.


----------



## JakeStarkey

rhodesdoofus accuses me of personal insult, when the goofus happily insults, so fuck him.  

He is unhappy he got his teeth kicked in and is very unhappy.  He describes himself perfectly: "Typical unintelligent, unsuccessful, bottom-feeding liberal trash. jake the weakling, sissy c-nt needs a safe place to cry in."

Typical of certain lowlifes: reminds me of ErnieS and JimBowie and Correll.

Life is full of its little challenges.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

*Three Million Migrants on Their Way to Europe*


> Özdag made the claim this week, according to Austrian politician and migration expert Efgani Dönmez. Dönmez told Austrian media that Turkey was looking to send three million migrants, mostly Afghan nationals, to Europe. He said that the migrants are already amassing on the borders of Turkey and they could arrive in Greece and other European Union countries as early as in the next few days.



Meanwhile:

*EU Threatens Legal Action if Poland, Hungary Refuse to Take in Migrants*


> “If Member States do not increase their relocations soon, the Commission will not hesitate to make use of its powers … for those which have not complied,” the bloc’s executive arm said in a statement.
> 
> The European Commission had proposed to punish states unwilling to host migrants, but Reuters reports that officials in Brussels are split on whether to open legal proceedings against Hungary and Poland.



Germany and Sweden invite all those people in, and now when they're in trouble they demand from other members of EU to take the migrants in. They're even saying that if they don't take them, they should leave the EU. If Germany and Sweden invited migrants without consulting other members of EU about it, why should other members accept to take them in? Some leftist "democracy".


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> *Three Million Migrants on Their Way to Europe*
> 
> 
> 
> Özdag made the claim this week, according to Austrian politician and migration expert Efgani Dönmez. Dönmez told Austrian media that Turkey was looking to send three million migrants, mostly Afghan nationals, to Europe. He said that the migrants are already amassing on the borders of Turkey and they could arrive in Greece and other European Union countries as early as in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> *EU Threatens Legal Action if Poland, Hungary Refuse to Take in Migrants*
> 
> 
> 
> “If Member States do not increase their relocations soon, the Commission will not hesitate to make use of its powers … for those which have not complied,” the bloc’s executive arm said in a statement.
> 
> The European Commission had proposed to punish states unwilling to host migrants, but Reuters reports that officials in Brussels are split on whether to open legal proceedings against Hungary and Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany and Sweden invite all those people in, and now when they're in trouble they demand from other members of EU to take the migrants in. They're even saying that if they don't take them, they should leave the EU. If Germany and Sweden invited migrants without consulting other members of EU about it, why should other members accept to take them in? Some leftist "democracy".
Click to expand...


Those white fools deserve what they are getting. When you try to look politically correct and want to be multicultural then you will pay the price. The German and Swedish people allowed their SOB politicians to drown their countries in non-white trash, and are paying the price for their stupidity big time. White people can be just so stupid at times. 
That effing EU should be gone. The EU has been nothing but a disaster for the white Europeans. They need to take their countries back from the EU asshole dictators.


----------



## JakeStarkey

What racist white nationalists think remains unimportant.  What is important is that we know who we are and we keep them harmless.


----------



## Ame®icano

JakeStarkey said:


> What racist white nationalists think remains unimportant.  What is important is that we know who we are and we keep them harmless.



Who are "we"?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Think about it, cuck.


----------



## Ame®icano

JakeStarkey said:


> Think about it, cuck.



Funny that leftist can call anyone a cuck.

You know you can't drag me into your cuckhold, so stop trying.


----------



## Ame®icano

Surprise, surprise...

If you are an immigrant, raping in Germany is now legal

*Sex with violence but no rape*


> She could not judge whether, with the mentality of the Turkish cultural circle, he had thought the happenings she had experienced as rape might have been for wild sex.





> The prosecutor admitted that the acquittal must be a "heavy blow" for the injured party. On the other hand, a conviction is not possible, because no intention is demonstrable.



What do we have here, eh? He restrained her on his bed and roughed her up despite her protesting verbally and trying to fight him.
Not even the female judge was debating that she was restrained, brutally violated and clawed into him crying "stop", the court just said they cant rule out that he thought it was a roleplay since Turks like it rough.


----------



## Ame®icano

Machete-wielding Muslim shouting Allahu Akbar shot down by Dutch cops.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ame®icano said:


> Surprise, surprise...
> 
> If you are an immigrant, raping in Germany is now legal
> 
> *Sex with violence but no rape*
> 
> 
> 
> She could not judge whether, with the mentality of the Turkish cultural circle, he had thought the happenings she had experienced as rape might have been for wild sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecutor admitted that the acquittal must be a "heavy blow" for the injured party. On the other hand, a conviction is not possible, because no intention is demonstrable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do we have here, eh? He restrained her on his bed and roughed her up despite her protesting verbally and trying to fight him.
> Not even the female judge was debating that she was restrained, brutally violated and clawed into him crying "stop", the court just said they cant rule out that he thought it was a roleplay since Turks like it rough.
Click to expand...


Judges are like politicians today. Most of them are leftist leaning traitors to their countries. If a white guy did the same thing to a muslim girl, we all should know by now that he would have been thrown into the gulag. That is how things are these days. White people are under attack every where every day but yet many whites are to stupid to see this yet. They still believe in the system,  a system that is out to culturally eliminate white people. It's as plain as day if one is awake.


----------



## Unkotare

This ^^^^^^^ tiresome, pathetic "they out to get us! Help!" Paranoid victim, pussy bullshit belongs in the conspiracy forum, if anywhere.


----------



## Ame®icano

Unkotare said:


> This ^^^^^^^ tiresome, pathetic "they out to get us! Help!" Paranoid victim, pussy bullshit belongs in the conspiracy forum, if anywhere.



No conspiracy here buffoon. 

All articles posted here are published in media.


----------



## Unkotare

Ame®icano said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^^^ tiresome, pathetic "they out to get us! Help!" Paranoid victim, pussy bullshit belongs in the conspiracy forum, if anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No conspiracy here .....
Click to expand...




...said every conspiracy nut ever.


----------



## Ame®icano

Unkotare said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^^^ tiresome, pathetic "they out to get us! Help!" Paranoid victim, pussy bullshit belongs in the conspiracy forum, if anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No conspiracy here .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...said every conspiracy nut ever.
Click to expand...


Look buffoon, you already forgot that you are the one who claims conspiracy... 

It wasn't me.


----------



## Unkotare

Ame®icano said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^^^ tiresome, pathetic "they out to get us! Help!" Paranoid victim, pussy bullshit belongs in the conspiracy forum, if anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No conspiracy here .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...said every conspiracy nut ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look buffoon, you already forgot that you are the one who claims conspiracy...
> 
> It wasn't me.
Click to expand...



How so?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Ame®icano said:


> Machete-wielding Muslim shouting Allahu Akbar shot down by Dutch cops.





Let me not go out on a limb here.....
....but......
Could it possibly have something to do with the Q'ran???


----------



## Ame®icano

Unkotare said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^^^ tiresome, pathetic "they out to get us! Help!" Paranoid victim, pussy bullshit belongs in the conspiracy forum, if anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No conspiracy here .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...said every conspiracy nut ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look buffoon, you already forgot that you are the one who claims conspiracy...
> 
> It wasn't me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...


How about you read your own posts?


----------



## Unkotare

Ame®icano said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^^^ tiresome, pathetic "they out to get us! Help!" Paranoid victim, pussy bullshit belongs in the conspiracy forum, if anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No conspiracy here .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...said every conspiracy nut ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look buffoon, you already forgot that you are the one who claims conspiracy...
> 
> It wasn't me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you read your own posts?
Click to expand...




I do.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> No conspiracy here .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...said every conspiracy nut ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look buffoon, you already forgot that you are the one who claims conspiracy...
> 
> It wasn't me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you read your own posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
Click to expand...


I am still amazed as to how you got so far in life with so little? I guess that there are fools out there who will listen to your bull chit drivel, and believe it. Not me though, loser.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...said every conspiracy nut ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look buffoon, you already forgot that you are the one who claims conspiracy...
> 
> It wasn't me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you read your own posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still amazed as to how you got so far in life with so little? I guess that there are fools out there who will listen to your bull chit drivel, and believe it. Not me though....
Click to expand...



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look buffoon, you already forgot that you are the one who claims conspiracy...
> 
> It wasn't me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you read your own posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still amazed as to how you got so far in life with so little? I guess that there are fools out there who will listen to your bull chit drivel, and believe it. Not me though....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
Click to expand...


Short, sweet and simple. Your a liberal f'n loser. Got it now?


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you read your own posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still amazed as to how you got so far in life with so little? I guess that there are fools out there who will listen to your bull chit drivel, and believe it. Not me though....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Short, sweet and simple. Your a liberal f'n loser. Got it now?
Click to expand...






Boy, you wouldn't know a real American conservative if one picked you up and planted you halfway through the sidewalk. Stop making yourself look stupid and say something about the topic.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you read your own posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still amazed as to how you got so far in life with so little? I guess that there are fools out there who will listen to your bull chit drivel, and believe it. Not me though....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Short, sweet and simple. Your a liberal f'n loser. Got it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you wouldn't know a real American conservative if one picked you up and planted you halfway through the sidewalk. Stop making yourself look stupid and say something about the topic.
Click to expand...


I know of many true American conservative patriots, and it is bloody well sure that you are not one of them. How can you be a patriot when you are one of those brainless liberal dumbocrats? I love being politically incorrect where it is you who is stupid. You just haven't been told enough times that you are stupid. That is why it has not sunk in yet, clueless.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still amazed as to how you got so far in life with so little? I guess that there are fools out there who will listen to your bull chit drivel, and believe it. Not me though....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Short, sweet and simple. Your a liberal f'n loser. Got it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you wouldn't know a real American conservative if one picked you up and planted you halfway through the sidewalk. Stop making yourself look stupid and say something about the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know of many true American conservative patriots, and it is bloody well sure that you are not one of them......
Click to expand...



Ok boy, it is clear that you are not worth serious discussion. Now STFU and go fetch me some maple syrup. Your irrelevant country exists at our pleasure, JV.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

feduptaxpayer said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Three Million Migrants on Their Way to Europe*
> 
> 
> 
> Özdag made the claim this week, according to Austrian politician and migration expert Efgani Dönmez. Dönmez told Austrian media that Turkey was looking to send three million migrants, mostly Afghan nationals, to Europe. He said that the migrants are already amassing on the borders of Turkey and they could arrive in Greece and other European Union countries as early as in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> *EU Threatens Legal Action if Poland, Hungary Refuse to Take in Migrants*
> 
> 
> 
> “If Member States do not increase their relocations soon, the Commission will not hesitate to make use of its powers … for those which have not complied,” the bloc’s executive arm said in a statement.
> 
> The European Commission had proposed to punish states unwilling to host migrants, but Reuters reports that officials in Brussels are split on whether to open legal proceedings against Hungary and Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany and Sweden invite all those people in, and now when they're in trouble they demand from other members of EU to take the migrants in. They're even saying that if they don't take them, they should leave the EU. If Germany and Sweden invited migrants without consulting other members of EU about it, why should other members accept to take them in? Some leftist "democracy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those white fools deserve what they are getting. When you try to look politically correct and want to be multicultural then you will pay the price. The German and Swedish people allowed their SOB politicians to drown their countries in non-white trash, and are paying the price for their stupidity big time. White people can be just so stupid at times.
> That effing EU should be gone. The EU has been nothing but a disaster for the white Europeans. They need to take their countries back from the EU asshole dictators.
Click to expand...


Western Europeans have always been a monstrosity, first they went nuts in colonialism looting, and shooting poor non-Whites, which makes Whites look like garbage, now they're going nuts allowing Muslims, and Hispanics to loot, and shoot poor Whites, as Whites will eventually cease to exist.

I don't get it, and I don't want to get it.

I think Western Europeans are a massive problem.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Three Million Migrants on Their Way to Europe*
> 
> 
> 
> Özdag made the claim this week, according to Austrian politician and migration expert Efgani Dönmez. Dönmez told Austrian media that Turkey was looking to send three million migrants, mostly Afghan nationals, to Europe. He said that the migrants are already amassing on the borders of Turkey and they could arrive in Greece and other European Union countries as early as in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> *EU Threatens Legal Action if Poland, Hungary Refuse to Take in Migrants*
> 
> 
> 
> “If Member States do not increase their relocations soon, the Commission will not hesitate to make use of its powers … for those which have not complied,” the bloc’s executive arm said in a statement.
> 
> The European Commission had proposed to punish states unwilling to host migrants, but Reuters reports that officials in Brussels are split on whether to open legal proceedings against Hungary and Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany and Sweden invite all those people in, and now when they're in trouble they demand from other members of EU to take the migrants in. They're even saying that if they don't take them, they should leave the EU. If Germany and Sweden invited migrants without consulting other members of EU about it, why should other members accept to take them in? Some leftist "democracy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those white fools deserve what they are getting. When you try to look politically correct and want to be multicultural then you will pay the price. The German and Swedish people allowed their SOB politicians to drown their countries in non-white trash, and are paying the price for their stupidity big time. White people can be just so stupid at times.
> That effing EU should be gone. The EU has been nothing but a disaster for the white Europeans. They need to take their countries back from the EU asshole dictators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western Europeans have always been a monstrosity, first they went nuts in colonialism looting, and shooting poor non-Whites, which makes Whites look like garbage, now they're going nuts allowing Muslims, and Hispanics to loot, and shoot poor Whites, as Whites will eventually cease to exist.
> 
> I don't get it, and I don't want to get it.
> 
> I think Western Europeans are a massive problem.
Click to expand...


More like the western Europeans have created and allowed a massive problem for themselves. If it were not for the zionists jews that run and rule Europe, there would not have been any migrant problem. There are many jews on the internet who have said that jews were responsible for this migrant problem. Believe it or not.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still amazed as to how you got so far in life with so little? I guess that there are fools out there who will listen to your bull chit drivel, and believe it. Not me though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Short, sweet and simple. Your a liberal f'n loser. Got it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you wouldn't know a real American conservative if one picked you up and planted you halfway through the sidewalk. Stop making yourself look stupid and say something about the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know of many true American conservative patriots, and it is bloody well sure that you are not one of them......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok boy, it is clear that you are not worth serious discussion. Now STFU and go fetch me some maple syrup. Your irrelevant country exists at our pleasure, JV.
Click to expand...



So, why does a liberal dumbocrat moron like you continue to waste your useless time with me? A good question for me also. So, did you ever go for that IQ check up yet that I suggested months ago that you should do because it sure looks like you haven't done it yet. If there is anything irrelevant here it is you. 

Sure, I will bring you some maple syrup but only after I piss in it. I know that you will just love our Canadian maple flavored piss. Maybe I will bring a sample of maple flavored poop for you to try also. 

So, do what you like to do best, and bomb us then because that is what you like to do with everyone who does not agree with or kiss your stinking azz hole. F'n bully.


----------



## Unkotare

Here we see ^^^^^^ the Canadian inferiority complex on full display.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

feduptaxpayer said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Three Million Migrants on Their Way to Europe*
> 
> 
> 
> Özdag made the claim this week, according to Austrian politician and migration expert Efgani Dönmez. Dönmez told Austrian media that Turkey was looking to send three million migrants, mostly Afghan nationals, to Europe. He said that the migrants are already amassing on the borders of Turkey and they could arrive in Greece and other European Union countries as early as in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> *EU Threatens Legal Action if Poland, Hungary Refuse to Take in Migrants*
> 
> 
> 
> “If Member States do not increase their relocations soon, the Commission will not hesitate to make use of its powers … for those which have not complied,” the bloc’s executive arm said in a statement.
> 
> The European Commission had proposed to punish states unwilling to host migrants, but Reuters reports that officials in Brussels are split on whether to open legal proceedings against Hungary and Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany and Sweden invite all those people in, and now when they're in trouble they demand from other members of EU to take the migrants in. They're even saying that if they don't take them, they should leave the EU. If Germany and Sweden invited migrants without consulting other members of EU about it, why should other members accept to take them in? Some leftist "democracy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those white fools deserve what they are getting. When you try to look politically correct and want to be multicultural then you will pay the price. The German and Swedish people allowed their SOB politicians to drown their countries in non-white trash, and are paying the price for their stupidity big time. White people can be just so stupid at times.
> That effing EU should be gone. The EU has been nothing but a disaster for the white Europeans. They need to take their countries back from the EU asshole dictators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western Europeans have always been a monstrosity, first they went nuts in colonialism looting, and shooting poor non-Whites, which makes Whites look like garbage, now they're going nuts allowing Muslims, and Hispanics to loot, and shoot poor Whites, as Whites will eventually cease to exist.
> 
> I don't get it, and I don't want to get it.
> 
> I think Western Europeans are a massive problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like the western Europeans have created and allowed a massive problem for themselves. If it were not for the zionists jews that run and rule Europe, there would not have been any migrant problem. There are many jews on the internet who have said that jews were responsible for this migrant problem. Believe it or not.
Click to expand...


Jews couldn't do it without a willing audience in Western Europe.

With Western Europe bullying Poland, and Hungary to accept Muslim refugees, they are supporting massive problems for more than just themselves.

Besides, Poland was 10% Jewish in the 1930's, and still managed to bar Jews from holding positions of power.

Western Europe isn't anywhere close to that Jewish.

It seems Western Europeans are just a kind of brutish people, they have trouble with abstract thought.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Three Million Migrants on Their Way to Europe*
> 
> 
> 
> Özdag made the claim this week, according to Austrian politician and migration expert Efgani Dönmez. Dönmez told Austrian media that Turkey was looking to send three million migrants, mostly Afghan nationals, to Europe. He said that the migrants are already amassing on the borders of Turkey and they could arrive in Greece and other European Union countries as early as in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> *EU Threatens Legal Action if Poland, Hungary Refuse to Take in Migrants*
> 
> 
> 
> “If Member States do not increase their relocations soon, the Commission will not hesitate to make use of its powers … for those which have not complied,” the bloc’s executive arm said in a statement.
> 
> The European Commission had proposed to punish states unwilling to host migrants, but Reuters reports that officials in Brussels are split on whether to open legal proceedings against Hungary and Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany and Sweden invite all those people in, and now when they're in trouble they demand from other members of EU to take the migrants in. They're even saying that if they don't take them, they should leave the EU. If Germany and Sweden invited migrants without consulting other members of EU about it, why should other members accept to take them in? Some leftist "democracy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those white fools deserve what they are getting. When you try to look politically correct and want to be multicultural then you will pay the price. The German and Swedish people allowed their SOB politicians to drown their countries in non-white trash, and are paying the price for their stupidity big time. White people can be just so stupid at times.
> That effing EU should be gone. The EU has been nothing but a disaster for the white Europeans. They need to take their countries back from the EU asshole dictators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western Europeans have always been a monstrosity, first they went nuts in colonialism looting, and shooting poor non-Whites, which makes Whites look like garbage, now they're going nuts allowing Muslims, and Hispanics to loot, and shoot poor Whites, as Whites will eventually cease to exist.
> 
> I don't get it, and I don't want to get it.
> 
> I think Western Europeans are a massive problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like the western Europeans have created and allowed a massive problem for themselves. If it were not for the zionists jews that run and rule Europe, there would not have been any migrant problem. There are many jews on the internet who have said that jews were responsible for this migrant problem. Believe it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews couldn't do it without a willing audience in Western Europe.
> 
> With Western Europe bullying Poland, and Hungary to accept Muslim refugees, they are supporting massive problems for more than just themselves.
> 
> Besides, Poland was 10% Jewish in the 1930's, and still managed to bar Jews from holding positions of power.
> 
> Western Europe isn't anywhere close to that Jewish.
> 
> It seems Western Europeans are just a kind of brutish people, they have trouble with abstract thought.
Click to expand...



Control the media and the politicians and be the banksters in charge of controlling their finances and voila one can run and rule a country. I wonder who that might be?


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Three Million Migrants on Their Way to Europe*
> Meanwhile:
> 
> *EU Threatens Legal Action if Poland, Hungary Refuse to Take in Migrants*
> Germany and Sweden invite all those people in, and now when they're in trouble they demand from other members of EU to take the migrants in. They're even saying that if they don't take them, they should leave the EU. If Germany and Sweden invited migrants without consulting other members of EU about it, why should other members accept to take them in? Some leftist "democracy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those white fools deserve what they are getting. When you try to look politically correct and want to be multicultural then you will pay the price. The German and Swedish people allowed their SOB politicians to drown their countries in non-white trash, and are paying the price for their stupidity big time. White people can be just so stupid at times.
> That effing EU should be gone. The EU has been nothing but a disaster for the white Europeans. They need to take their countries back from the EU asshole dictators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western Europeans have always been a monstrosity, first they went nuts in colonialism looting, and shooting poor non-Whites, which makes Whites look like garbage, now they're going nuts allowing Muslims, and Hispanics to loot, and shoot poor Whites, as Whites will eventually cease to exist.
> 
> I don't get it, and I don't want to get it.
> 
> I think Western Europeans are a massive problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like the western Europeans have created and allowed a massive problem for themselves. If it were not for the zionists jews that run and rule Europe, there would not have been any migrant problem. There are many jews on the internet who have said that jews were responsible for this migrant problem. Believe it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews couldn't do it without a willing audience in Western Europe.
> 
> With Western Europe bullying Poland, and Hungary to accept Muslim refugees, they are supporting massive problems for more than just themselves.
> 
> Besides, Poland was 10% Jewish in the 1930's, and still managed to bar Jews from holding positions of power.
> 
> Western Europe isn't anywhere close to that Jewish.
> 
> It seems Western Europeans are just a kind of brutish people, they have trouble with abstract thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Control the media and the politicians and be the banksters in charge of controlling their finances and voila one can run and rule a country. I wonder who that might be?
Click to expand...



Oh look, another idiotic anti-Semite. Pathetic douche.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those white fools deserve what they are getting. When you try to look politically correct and want to be multicultural then you will pay the price. The German and Swedish people allowed their SOB politicians to drown their countries in non-white trash, and are paying the price for their stupidity big time. White people can be just so stupid at times.
> That effing EU should be gone. The EU has been nothing but a disaster for the white Europeans. They need to take their countries back from the EU asshole dictators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western Europeans have always been a monstrosity, first they went nuts in colonialism looting, and shooting poor non-Whites, which makes Whites look like garbage, now they're going nuts allowing Muslims, and Hispanics to loot, and shoot poor Whites, as Whites will eventually cease to exist.
> 
> I don't get it, and I don't want to get it.
> 
> I think Western Europeans are a massive problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like the western Europeans have created and allowed a massive problem for themselves. If it were not for the zionists jews that run and rule Europe, there would not have been any migrant problem. There are many jews on the internet who have said that jews were responsible for this migrant problem. Believe it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews couldn't do it without a willing audience in Western Europe.
> 
> With Western Europe bullying Poland, and Hungary to accept Muslim refugees, they are supporting massive problems for more than just themselves.
> 
> Besides, Poland was 10% Jewish in the 1930's, and still managed to bar Jews from holding positions of power.
> 
> Western Europe isn't anywhere close to that Jewish.
> 
> It seems Western Europeans are just a kind of brutish people, they have trouble with abstract thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Control the media and the politicians and be the banksters in charge of controlling their finances and voila one can run and rule a country. I wonder who that might be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, another idiotic anti-Semite. Pathetic douche.
Click to expand...


Oh look, it is another idiotic liberal fascist anti-white hater. Pathetic douche bag.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western Europeans have always been a monstrosity, first they went nuts in colonialism looting, and shooting poor non-Whites, which makes Whites look like garbage, now they're going nuts allowing Muslims, and Hispanics to loot, and shoot poor Whites, as Whites will eventually cease to exist.
> 
> I don't get it, and I don't want to get it.
> 
> I think Western Europeans are a massive problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like the western Europeans have created and allowed a massive problem for themselves. If it were not for the zionists jews that run and rule Europe, there would not have been any migrant problem. There are many jews on the internet who have said that jews were responsible for this migrant problem. Believe it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews couldn't do it without a willing audience in Western Europe.
> 
> With Western Europe bullying Poland, and Hungary to accept Muslim refugees, they are supporting massive problems for more than just themselves.
> 
> Besides, Poland was 10% Jewish in the 1930's, and still managed to bar Jews from holding positions of power.
> 
> Western Europe isn't anywhere close to that Jewish.
> 
> It seems Western Europeans are just a kind of brutish people, they have trouble with abstract thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Control the media and the politicians and be the banksters in charge of controlling their finances and voila one can run and rule a country. I wonder who that might be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, another idiotic anti-Semite. Pathetic douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look, it is another idiotic liberal fascist anti-white hater. .....
Click to expand...




Where?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like the western Europeans have created and allowed a massive problem for themselves. If it were not for the zionists jews that run and rule Europe, there would not have been any migrant problem. There are many jews on the internet who have said that jews were responsible for this migrant problem. Believe it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews couldn't do it without a willing audience in Western Europe.
> 
> With Western Europe bullying Poland, and Hungary to accept Muslim refugees, they are supporting massive problems for more than just themselves.
> 
> Besides, Poland was 10% Jewish in the 1930's, and still managed to bar Jews from holding positions of power.
> 
> Western Europe isn't anywhere close to that Jewish.
> 
> It seems Western Europeans are just a kind of brutish people, they have trouble with abstract thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Control the media and the politicians and be the banksters in charge of controlling their finances and voila one can run and rule a country. I wonder who that might be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, another idiotic anti-Semite. Pathetic douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look, it is another idiotic liberal fascist anti-white hater. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...


You, dumbo. Where else? Liberals are so stupid at times. Pathetic bunch of losers.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> .....Where else?.....





Are you afraid to be clear?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you read your own posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still amazed as to how you got so far in life with so little? I guess that there are fools out there who will listen to your bull chit drivel, and believe it. Not me though....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Short, sweet and simple. Your a liberal f'n loser. Got it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you wouldn't know a real American conservative if one picked you up and planted you halfway through the sidewalk. Stop making yourself look stupid and say something about the topic.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still amazed as to how you got so far in life with so little? I guess that there are fools out there who will listen to your bull chit drivel, and believe it. Not me though....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Short, sweet and simple. Your a liberal f'n loser. Got it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you wouldn't know a real American conservative if one picked you up and planted you halfway through the sidewalk. Stop making yourself look stupid and say something about the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


But I sure know a stunned and stupid liberal when I have to deal with one. I say that with you in mind of course, liberal loser.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....Where else?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you afraid to be clear?
Click to expand...


I am never more clear when I have to deal with a liberal/dumbocrat loser like you. You morons are such a bunch of stupid wonders. How you got so far with so little in life is really quite amazing. I guess that old saying is right? Bull chit baffles brains, and you are good at spreading the manure around.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still amazed as to how you got so far in life with so little? I guess that there are fools out there who will listen to your bull chit drivel, and believe it. Not me though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Short, sweet and simple. Your a liberal f'n loser. Got it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you wouldn't know a real American conservative if one picked you up and planted you halfway through the sidewalk. Stop making yourself look stupid and say something about the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I sure know a stunned and stupid liberal when I have to deal with one. I say that with you in mind of course..........
Click to expand...




Then you are very, very confused.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short, sweet and simple. Your a liberal f'n loser. Got it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you wouldn't know a real American conservative if one picked you up and planted you halfway through the sidewalk. Stop making yourself look stupid and say something about the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I sure know a stunned and stupid liberal when I have to deal with one. I say that with you in mind of course..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are very, very confused.
Click to expand...


Conservatives are never confused. We are too smart for that. It is the far left extremist liberals like you that are totally confused. Need I say more?


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short, sweet and simple. Your a liberal f'n loser. Got it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you wouldn't know a real American conservative if one picked you up and planted you halfway through the sidewalk. Stop making yourself look stupid and say something about the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I sure know a stunned and stupid liberal when I have to deal with one. I say that with you in mind of course..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are very, very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives are never confused. We are too smart for that. .....
Click to expand...





"We"? You're not a conservative, you're a confused, angry idiot. Don't pretend to be something you're not.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you wouldn't know a real American conservative if one picked you up and planted you halfway through the sidewalk. Stop making yourself look stupid and say something about the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I sure know a stunned and stupid liberal when I have to deal with one. I say that with you in mind of course..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are very, very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives are never confused. We are too smart for that. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We"? You're not a conservative, you're a confused, angry idiot. Don't pretend to be something you're not.
Click to expand...


Me confused?  You are one of those far left liberal democrat anti-white commies that is a confused and an angry idiot. You have shown this many times to me. What more needs to be said. Your problem is that you just cannot seem to want to admit to it. No need to thank me for pointing this out to you.


----------



## MaryL

Ame®icano said:


> They will try to over run you first, and if you resist, you will become intolerant racist and bigot.
> 
> But the fact is that whites most tolerant people on the planet, which is easily seen by the amount of non-whites they allow to share the prosperity and order of the nations they created.
> 
> 
> This is coming to America.





Ame®icano said:


> They will try to over run you first, and if you resist, you will become intolerant racist and bigot.
> 
> But the fact is that whites most tolerant people on the planet, which is easily seen by the amount of non-whites they allow to share the prosperity and order of the nations they created.
> 
> 
> This is coming to America.


I am posting this with earplugs, Illegal  aliens are blaring out this loud ass musica like a stereotype because it's their "culture". I even had to call the police, it's that freekin' LOUD. I am NOT A MEXICAN. I don't want THAT culture forced on ME. Neither would any of the rest of you, either, let's face it. But hey, it OK if you don't have to deal with the assholes, isn't it?


----------



## Unkotare

Victim alert! Get some coloring books and massage chairs in here, stat! Let's go people! We don't have much time before the story about going to an INS office to whine starts!!


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I sure know a stunned and stupid liberal when I have to deal with one. I say that with you in mind of course..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are very, very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives are never confused. We are too smart for that. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We"? You're not a conservative, you're a confused, angry idiot. Don't pretend to be something you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me confused?  You are one of those far left liberal democrat anti-white commies ....
Click to expand...



Hey look, 180 degrees wrong again! Must be some kind of record.


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> Victim alert! Get some coloring books and massage chairs in here, stat! Let's go people! We don't have much time before the story about going to an INS office to whine starts!!


I can't hear you over all these loud ass Messicans, BOOM BOOM BOOM. Damn, actually wearing earplugs,  in a  vain attempt drown out Messican's delusions  they are still in Mexico . BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM. Anyone think that that having to do that is normal? Or it speaks good  of immigrants? BOOM BOOM BOOM?


----------



## Unkotare

We're going into full racist meltdown! Charge the paddles!


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> We're going into full racist meltdown! Charge the paddles!


BOOM BOOM BOOM, sorry cant hear your counter racist bullshit over ALL  that loud Mexican music, Boom boom boom. Sorry! BOOM BOOM BOOM! Its  all messicans seem to know.BOOM BOOM BOOM!


----------



## Unkotare

Nurse, note the time...


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I sure know a stunned and stupid liberal when I have to deal with one. I say that with you in mind of course..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are very, very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives are never confused. We are too smart for that. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We"? You're not a conservative, you're a confused, angry idiot. Don't pretend to be something you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me confused?  You are one of those far left liberal democrat anti-white commies ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look, 180 degrees wrong again! Must be some kind of record.
Click to expand...



I have a million reasons for why you are such a stunned and stupid ill-informed liberal. Let's keep it going, loser. For instance, the dumbocrats just lost five elections to the Republicans that just recently happened in America. I guess you stunned and stupid liberals are getting your asses kicked these days. Nobody believe in your lies and bull chit anymore. Stupid liberals. Always two bricks short of a load.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> We're going into full racist meltdown! Charge the paddles!




Racism is all that the far left wing phucked up lieberals have been pushing on white people for decades now. They want to flood America with all the non-whites the liberal dumbocrats can muster up. That will be leading to the people to become racist or else white people will be allowing themselves to become in a white minority in their own white country. You white hating lieberals are trying to push for a race war, and you just might get it.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> Nurse, note the time...



Yes, white nurse, note the time as to when some non-white foreigner takes your job away from you. Count the minutes to the unemployment line, white nurse.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going into full racist meltdown! Charge the paddles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is all that the far left wing phucked up lieberals have been pushing on white people for decades now. They want to flood America with all the non-whites the liberal dumbocrats can muster up. That will be leading to the people to become racist or else white people will be allowing themselves to become in a white minority in their own white country. You white hating lieberals are trying to push for a race war, and you just might get it.
Click to expand...



You've fallen into paranoid hysteria.


----------



## boedicca

LilOlLady said:


> *White people destroyed & enslaved most of the world but Spread Christianity to save souls,Should we thank them?
> Home | Yahoo Answers qid=20110418134835AA79IBp
> 
> (Where the fuck do you get your superiority and self righteousness?)
> 
> *





Western Civilization and White People have cause the global standard of living to increase, improving the lives of billions.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nurse, note the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, white nurse, note the time as to when some non-white foreigner takes your job away from you. Count the minutes to the unemployment line, white nurse.
Click to expand...



You've been reduced to a pile of irrational, emoting cowardice. Congratulations.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going into full racist meltdown! Charge the paddles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is all that the far left wing phucked up lieberals have been pushing on white people for decades now. They want to flood America with all the non-whites the liberal dumbocrats can muster up. That will be leading to the people to become racist or else white people will be allowing themselves to become in a white minority in their own white country. You white hating lieberals are trying to push for a race war, and you just might get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've fallen into paranoid hysteria.
Click to expand...


It is the White people that need to start to become "paranoid hysterics" alert or their children and grandchildren will pay the price for their stupidity, and their believing and listening to anti-white racists liberals like you. This is not just a game anymore. This is reality now, and is starting to get really serious. But as long as they listen to fools like you they will never get the picture of what you and your lieberal ilk are up too.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nurse, note the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, white nurse, note the time as to when some non-white foreigner takes your job away from you. Count the minutes to the unemployment line, white nurse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've been reduced to a pile of irrational, emoting cowardice. Congratulations.
Click to expand...


Some would call it "an instinct for white survival". You have become nothing more than a politically correct multicultural tool(congratulations)who is full of lieberal emotionalism and foolish talk rather than a sane and common sense and logical type of guy like I am. When you wake up let me know, eh?


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going into full racist meltdown! Charge the paddles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is all that the far left wing phucked up lieberals have been pushing on white people for decades now. They want to flood America with all the non-whites the liberal dumbocrats can muster up. That will be leading to the people to become racist or else white people will be allowing themselves to become in a white minority in their own white country. You white hating lieberals are trying to push for a race war, and you just might get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've fallen into paranoid hysteria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the White people that need to start to become "paranoid hysterics" ....
Click to expand...




So you got a head start by becoming a raving lunatic? Great plan.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nurse, note the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, white nurse, note the time as to when some non-white foreigner takes your job away from you. Count the minutes to the unemployment line, white nurse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've been reduced to a pile of irrational, emoting cowardice. Congratulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some would call it "an instinct for white survival". ....
Click to expand...



A rational adult would call it the mewling of a cowardly simpleton.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nurse, note the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, white nurse, note the time as to when some non-white foreigner takes your job away from you. Count the minutes to the unemployment line, white nurse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've been reduced to a pile of irrational, emoting cowardice. Congratulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some would call it "an instinct for white survival". ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A rational adult would call it the mewling of a cowardly simpleton.
Click to expand...


But I am being very rational. It is you the lieberal dumbocrat that is always irrational. You are nothing more than a brainwashed moron. Poor you.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going into full racist meltdown! Charge the paddles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is all that the far left wing phucked up lieberals have been pushing on white people for decades now. They want to flood America with all the non-whites the liberal dumbocrats can muster up. That will be leading to the people to become racist or else white people will be allowing themselves to become in a white minority in their own white country. You white hating lieberals are trying to push for a race war, and you just might get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've fallen into paranoid hysteria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the White people that need to start to become "paranoid hysterics" ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you got a head start by becoming a raving lunatic? Great plan.
Click to expand...


Your dumbocrats and their dumbo party are really getting their asses kicked by Trump. They just keep losing all the time against Trump just like you with me. You cannot win against common sense and logic. Emotionalism and your constant foolish talk makes you look like one big cry baby lieberal loser.


----------



## Ame®icano

Just in...

*Paris attack: Man shot in hunt for BMW driver who mowed down six French soldiers
*
This became such a common occurrence that no one gives a fuck about happenings involving Muslims in Europe anymore.


----------



## Ame®icano

*Norway Police: “Radical Islam Has Taken Over Oslo”*






Refugees welcome.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going into full racist meltdown! Charge the paddles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is all that the far left wing phucked up lieberals have been pushing on white people for decades now. They want to flood America with all the non-whites the liberal dumbocrats can muster up. That will be leading to the people to become racist or else white people will be allowing themselves to become in a white minority in their own white country. You white hating lieberals are trying to push for a race war, and you just might get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've fallen into paranoid hysteria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the White people that need to start to become "paranoid hysterics" ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you got a head start by becoming a raving lunatic? Great plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your dumbocrats and their dumbo party ....
Click to expand...



Whose what now?


----------



## Ame®icano

Man in custody after car of piece plows through crowd


----------

